# Show your Steinhart (Part 1)



## Riker

Welcome to the Show your Steinhart thread....:-! It is great we can all have our own threads showing off our Steinhart(s), but here we can also have a single thread for all owners to put pics of their Steinhart watch(es), straps etc. Enjoy.......;-)







The Nav.B's, Steinhart straps & buckles....:-!


----------



## mikeb

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Mine ...

Love them all, here is my Triton - truly unique design ..









B-Uhr 47mm limited ..









Nav B II chrono - I prefere this to any of the 7750 chronos out there, bar none!









Vintage diver "red" on the way


----------



## aerome

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I've got a couple more with the American name on it. Do they count?


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

nice Duo James.:-!
i only have one.(for now  ).

Tony


----------



## Andy S.

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here's my 2 Steinharts ;-) ......


----------



## 99Reza

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Sorry for the crappy photo (taken from Iphone), was just enjoying the things i love (music, wine & watch):


----------



## Maese

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Esqueleto noche:

http://imageshack.us]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Maese

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

The Legendario:

http://imageshack.us]








http://imageshack.us]







[/QUOTE]

..... and I´m waiting for the new Marine B-uhr, it will come on next week.


----------



## stang

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

recently purchase nav b chrono










Can't believe i did it.. but nav b LGE on the way..


----------



## Luhnk

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Screw the watch, cool speakers (99reza)


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

that's some HEAVY Stereo Equipments you got there... i love these Toys but i found watches a bit cheaper to collect .( than buying a Pair of Wilson Speakes for 30 K u$)
what's the Brand's Name of these Speakers.
thanks
Tony


----------



## 99Reza

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Tony A.H said:


> that's some HEAVY Stereo Equipments you got there... i love these Toys but i found watches a bit cheaper to collect .( than buying a Pair of Wilson Speakes for 30 K u$)
> what's the Brand's Name of these Speakers.
> thanks
> Tony


Luhnk: Thanks for that, it actually looks like a jet engine in flesh 

Tony A.H: I concur with you, It's an Avantgarde speakers. Dynamic level is off the chart with these puppies, so effortless...


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Great pics there fella's....Keep em' coming....:-!


----------



## Luhnk

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## tahb

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here is my Steinhart 44mm Nav B Automatic Sterile Dial in Black Strap, Brown Strap & Steel Bracelet: :-! Absolutely LOVE IT!

:thanks for looking.


----------



## p3l3r

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

nav b :-!


----------



## tahb

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here are some more pics of my Nav B on Steinhart Flieger Strap...Enjoy! I've got four different straps for my Nav B, including Metal Bracelet....I like them all so much, its really tough deciding which one to wear each day! :-!

:thanks


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Great pics guy's. Remember, if you have the Steinhart pics, load em' in here....:-!

Nav.B on my flieger *^* JPHstrap...


----------



## mikeb

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Mine ... with update ......

Love them all, here is my Triton - truly unique design ..









B-Uhr 47mm limited ..









Nav B II chrono - I prefere this to any of the 7750 chronos out there, bar none!









Vintage diver "red" - update: NOW HERE


----------



## CmdrBond

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

New to the forum and just finding my way around, and also this is my latest arrival, already have one on here - Vintage Ocean 1 Red


----------



## pontz

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My SAWLE on a new pair of shoes that Paul (orb straps) made!


----------



## marco v

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Nice watches fella's. Especially like the 3x 44mm (2x Nav.b's, 1x Marine b-uhr) & Aviation mix....:-!

Keep em' coming..............


----------



## marco v

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I really like those 44s.
Next one won´t be a Steinhart though(MKII Stingray) but after that I´ll probably buy the new Aviation(release date oct)


----------



## oBMTo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## Golo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My Legendario :-! Sorry for the mud in the watch, I did the pictures trying my new Panasonic Lumix FZ38 and I forgot to clean the watch a little XD

















Regards, Iván :-!


----------



## mikeb

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Great pics of a very cool looking watch Golo 
(- y además escribes muy bien ingles!)


----------



## NicoAlonso

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

This is mine:



























This was mine:


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Sweet........

Don't stop now, keep em' comin'.....:-!


----------



## Triton

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Wearing this beauty today:


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

That Esquelto ***** is a sweet thing....;-)


----------



## Blink982

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Loving my new Nav B-Uhr Auto


----------



## CmdrBond

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Wearing my newest arrival - Nav-B Chrono II


----------



## CzechMate

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

OK, here is my LGE (God how I love this beauty!:-!):

(more pictures and some text in my thread https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=311105 )

:thanks


----------



## brainless

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Hi guys,

here they come:

First the topping on the cake :










Some more:










..............and then all together:










Wait please - I forgot one :










All shown, nothing left b-), (more pics here: http://niffko.com/g2data/gallery2/v/brainless/STEINHART/ )

Volker ;-)

PS: Did I mention, I love these watches??


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Good God. It's the motherload of Steinharts. I suddenly find myself feeling inadequate; I _*only*_ have four, and two of them say Debaufre on the dial...

But I have to ask (because I face the same dilemma), why three fliegers with the same dial?


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Volker, I was wondering when you were going to show up & grace us all with the 'collection'. It has grown since last time.....

Very nice mate...:-!

All good stuff fella's......;-)


----------



## CmdrBond

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Have a couple more shots to share with the group 










And have been playing with my camera, an LED torch and my Nav-B Chrono II


----------



## brainless

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Uwe W. said:


> Good God. It's the motherload of Steinharts. I suddenly find myself feeling inadequate; I _*only*_ have four, and two of them say Debaufre on the dial...
> 
> But I have to ask (because I face the same dilemma), why *three fliegers with* *the same dial*?


Hi Uwe,

they only seem to be identically.
From left to right (anti-clockwise) in my first pic:

- black straps (10:30), is my oldest one. It's a L.E. with an 2824-2 auto mvt.; diameter 47 mm,

- dark brown straps ( 11:06), is a smaller one: Only 44 mm diameter; same mvt. as before,

- brown straps ( 03:12), this is the "face" belonging to the "back" shown in my first pic. It's the "Pilot Original L.E.", 47 mm diameter.

Here are #3 and #1 again:










You see, there are very strong and totally convincing arguments that I had to purchase these watches..................

@riker:

I came back because of that "archer" - thread.:roll:
He retreated to his Casio-board, didn't he? |>
I really would like to see only *one* pic showing his wrist with a watch of the "seven numeral" range :-d.

Volker ;-)


----------



## Mariacci

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

still phonepics but don't have an adequate camera right now :-|

I'm very happy with my new LGE.
I was afraid the watch was too big for my wrist but its ok :-!


----------



## JCW1980

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Wow! The Legendario is gorgeous! I have read a little about it, but never seen one before. That face is an eye-catcher, and I really like the blue stitching on the band to tie-in with the face!


----------



## NYAndrew

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



brainless said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............and then all together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All shown, nothing left b-), (more pics here: http://niffko.com/g2data/gallery2/v/brainless/STEINHART/ )
> 
> Volker ;-)
> 
> PS: Did I mention, I love these watches??


Volker -- I really like the strap you have on the Triton. Could you tell me about it?


----------



## brainless

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Hi Andrew,

congratulations on such an exquisit taste! b-)

I got that strap here:

http://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p2725h304s315-Sports-band-22mm-ora.html

You may ask them, if they can provide it yet in 24 mm width.

Best regards,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Beau8

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Riker said:


> Welcome to the Show your Steinhart thread....:-!
> 
> It is great we can all have our own threads showing off our Steinhart(s), but here we can also have a single thread for all owners to put pics of their Steinhart watch(es), straps etc.
> 
> Enjoy.......;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nav.B's, Steinhart straps & buckles....:-!


Nice selection of straps~cheers! ;-)


----------



## TheMaestro

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

OK I'll join you guys.

My Nav-B ChronoII on the Steinhart Tobacco strap










Now on the Paul Orb strap










Wristshot of my LGE










Sorry to the purists, I love my strap the other way around










One more, just for kicks.


----------



## moku

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here are my Steinharts (on straps that I made).









Nav.B-Chrono II on black Alcantara w/blue stitching; Nav.B-Uhr 44 on vintage brown leather; Aviation LE (#128) on black Alcantara


----------



## Triton

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Nice collection and very cool straps moku! :-!

Let me a pic also ...










Two of my absolute favorites, both on custom made Flat Iron Straps


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

nice Strap ;-);-)
i don't know how you managed to SLIDE that thick Strap through the Deployant .!!
but looks great..:-! enjoy .

Tony


----------



## moku

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Triton said:


> Nice collection and very cool straps moku! :-!
> 
> Two of my absolute favorites, both on custom made Flat Iron Straps


Thanks! Yours look very nice too! :-!


----------



## clucania

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My one day old NavB 44mm Handwind with the Old Port Band.b-)


----------



## ferro01

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

here my trio:










the Nav-B II has gone, i am waiting for the Flieger Titan LE

Greets ferro01


----------



## SHL-5

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Hi guys, i am new to this forum here. Wow glad to see so many Steinhart fans here with superb pics to show off. I just got my Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 6497 (in 47mm case) couple of days ago & i must say that its absolutely awesome. The best part of it is the price. I almost couldn't believe when i was told the price. It was a no brainer. I've always admired the IWC Big pilot but just couldn't stomach the price. Well, i think i finally found an equivalent of it (almost). In fact, i think i prefer the Steinhart over the IWC on some aspects of the dial. Having owned Rolex, Omega, Longines, IWC..etc...the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr comes as a revelation to me especially taking overall build quality, performance, asthetics & price into the picture. Well done Steinhart. :-!


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Welcome to Steinhart & the forum SHL-5.......:-!

Congrats on getting your Nav.B 47mm...Superb watch isn't it...!

Like many you have seen that Steinhart offers great watches at fantastic value. And it is not only the great watches & prices but also the customer service that has gone a long way to bringing Steinhart the fantastic reputation they deserve.

Sometimes it is more than just a name that launches a brand.....;-)



SHL-5 said:


> Hi guys, i am new to this forum here. Wow glad to see so many Steinhart fans here with superb pics to show off. I just got my Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 6497 (in 47mm case) couple of days ago & i must say that its absolutely awesome. The best part of it is the price. I almost couldn't believe when i was told the price. It was a no brainer. I've always admired the IWC Big pilot but just couldn't stomach the price. Well, i think i finally found an equivalent of it (almost). In fact, i think i prefer the Steinhart over the IWC on some aspects of the dial. Having owned Rolex, Omega, Longines, IWC..etc...the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr comes as a revelation to me especially taking overall build quality, performance, asthetics & price into the picture. Well done Steinhart. :-!


----------



## SHL-5

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Riker said:


> Welcome to Steinhart & the forum SHL-5.......:-!
> 
> Congrats on getting your Nav.B 47mm...Superb watch isn't it...!
> 
> Like many you have seen that Steinhart offers great watches at fantastic value. And it is not only the great watches & prices but also the customer service that has gone a long way to bringing Steinhart the fantastic reputation they deserve.
> 
> Sometimes it is more than just a name that launches a brand.....;-)


Thks Riker. Yes couldn't agree more with you that its indeed a superb watch at a superb price! Every detail of the watch even down to the accompanying box exudes quality & sophistication far beyond its price. I am really amazed. I now find myself looking at this watch more than anything i have owned in the past. I foresee myself buying more Steinharts in the future.


----------



## sti8k

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My Nav B-uhr II arrived today! With diamond crown and mocca old vintage strap (Nr. 133). Some minor imperfections but still impressed with the quality! I foresee that it will get a lot of wrist time over the next couple of weeks...


----------



## BenG

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I have just received my first Steinhart! 
My LGE is just perfect. I am already thinking about a next one! :-!


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I love the chrono on the bracelat... real high class! :-!


----------



## ht8306

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My Pilots ;-)


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



ht8306 said:


> My Pilots ;-)


Very nice! I'm desperate for a good watch case that can hold a good quantity. Could you enlighten me on what you're using to hold those pilots? Thanks!


----------



## ben39

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

my one & only steinhart

cheers!
ben


----------



## ht8306

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Hi Uwe,

Thanks  It's a "Mitch and Marc" that I picked up from a Departmental Store. One of the better quality ones I have. Wood with see thru glass on top, fully velvet lined and the cushion is like a rubber ball that fits any size. Like you, I've been hunting for some time for a good watch box. This can hold 20 big size watches...including panerais easily. You can see my 47MM Steinharts with plenty of spaces between the watches. You need to be mindful of that when buying a watch box. I bought one where the watches hits each other


----------



## whitecopper

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Riker said:


> Great pics there fella's....Keep em' coming....:-!


As soon as mine arrives, I will be happy to show both watch and custom strap by, uh...oh yeah, JPH!!! :-!:-d:-!:-d

BTW, I've ordered the Triton BLK from Gunter _(many thanks to you and Triton |>)_


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Pleasure mate....;-)

You will love the Triton black & that other Steinhart we ordered....:think:...:-!



whitecopper said:


> As soon as mine arrives, I will be happy to show both watch and custom strap by, uh...oh yeah, JPH!!! :-!:-d:-!:-d
> 
> BTW, I've ordered the Triton BLK from Gunter _(many thanks to you and Triton |>)_


----------



## exxondus

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



ht8306 said:


> My Pilots ;-)


wow you are a real pilot watch fan!! and that mitch's boxie is really of great quality! good choice!! I think only rainer's boxes can top that.

I notice a couple of IWCs as well as a mk15 :-!


----------



## beard

*Re: You asked for it ......*



Riker said:


> Welcome to the Show your Steinhart thread....


Gentleman,

here are some of my old photos:
- LE Unitas 06/55
- LE Automatic 005/333
- Grand Marquise 85/88

Some straps from Gunter... and

I didn't post this before .. ONE and ONLY

*Nav-B chrono* s/n *101 - white hands*.
First 100 has a German day wheel, 101 is the first with English day wheel.

What to say ...
Only this one was made with completely white hands - prototype. 
No other Nav-B chrono 44mm chrono with white hands will ever be made.

Gunter asked me to say - no E-mails/phone calls to Gunter for white hands because there will be no more.

At the end ..
Can you imagine who has 47mm chrono nr 1 .. .. how it looks .. ..

Thanks for reading.

regards to all


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

A very sweet chrono II Beard...:-!


----------



## Sponon

*My first Steinhart...*

...and won´t be the last

Gotta hand it to Steinhart, you provide first class service|>
Already ordered a NATO Bond strap for it, just to mix it up:-d
Here´s some pictures


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Ohh... the new Ocean 1! Nice one! :-!

Got the older design as my everyday-everthing-watch...


----------



## raggyboy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



H.Solo said:


> Ohh... the new Ocean 1! Nice one! :-!
> 
> Got the older design as my everyday-everthing-watch...


I gotta agree with you. That Ocean 1 looks freaking nice :-x


----------



## raggyboy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Just not so long ago pulled the trigger on this one. Loving it. Is it me alone? It seems like I don't want to look for 44 after holding a 47. 
Am really enjoying this one :-!


----------



## Sponon

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Nice watch, raggyboy:-!

Been eyeballing nav-b uhr for a while now. Such a classy design.


----------



## raggyboy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Sponon said:


> Nice watch, raggyboy:-!
> 
> Been eyeballing nav-b uhr for a while now. Such a classy design.


Thanks Sponon. It's indeed a very nice watch and I just can't stop looking at the movement :-d


----------



## rukrem

*Some recent acquisitions . . .*

Triton -









Triton Lume -









Airforce (I like the cleaner face better than the Aviation)









Family Shot -


----------



## Hermann Willié

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

SAWLE no. 181














































:thanks​


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

No it certainly isn't you alone raggy. The 47mm range have a definite alure, maybe the size & heft. Who knows, but I know where your coming from...;-)



raggyboy said:


> Just not so long ago pulled the trigger on this one. Loving it. Is it me alone? It seems like I don't want to look for 44 after holding a 47.
> Am really enjoying this one :-!


Excellent pics guys...Keep em' coming...:-!


----------



## Iznogood

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



raggyboy said:


> Just not so long ago pulled the trigger on this one. Loving it. Is it me alone? It seems like I don't want to look for 44 after holding a 47.
> Am really enjoying this one :-!


One of my absolute Steinhart favourites. And a VERY nice photo . . . .thanks


----------



## nbourbaki

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My Ocean-1 Blue-Red GMT


----------



## Aquaracer1

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## beard

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Riker said:


> Welcome to the Show your Steinhart thread....
> ....:-!


Here is something NEW - arrived yesterday
I'll post a new thread with better photos later.

Nr. 001 - white hands - 47mm


----------



## chronobn

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Beautiful watch. I'm thinking of ordering one in the new year. Just curious, are all the accessories depicted in the last photo included with the watch or were they purchased seperately?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## beard

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



chronobn said:


> ...are all the accessories depicted in the last photo included with the watch...


With a watch in a leather box you get 22/18 strap that's on the watch
with double studs and deployant buckle with pusher - as it is stated on Steinhart web page.

This "set" was a special order.
Gunter named them "Vladimir chronos".

Set consists of:
- 44mm chrono nr 101 - white hands
- 47mm chrono nr 001 - white hands
- standard blue hands supplied as a spare
- steel bracelet (2x) with end links for 44 and 47mm case,
(second bracelet will be delivered later)
- 2 leather straps 22x18 mm with double studs (dark and light brown)
(one for each chrono)
- 2 vintage straps 22mm - no studs, no rubber edge
- 2 OEM buckles
- 2 deployant buckles 22mm
- 2 deployant buckles 18mm
- display caseback for 47mm chrono - will be delivered next year
- gold rotor on 47mm chrono with Steinhart logo
- Root wood box for 2 watches - will be delivered next year
- watches were delivered in standard leather boxes
This was ordered long before watches were in production.

Please don't ask how I got this and what was the price because there is someone (it is "she") in my home who will torture me, then kill me, then torture me again .. ..

regards

Beard


----------



## chronobn

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

That's a very desirable chrono set you've acquired Beard, I can't help but be a little envious. I will respect your wishes and not ask how they came to your pocession and at what cost. You see, I too would suffer the same fate if my better half were to find out. Enjoy your new treasures.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Some very sweet watches there fella's.....:-!

Beard, once again mate, another *beautiful* one off Nav chrono to compliment the 44mm chrono. Two special order chrono's...

I know those watches & accessories are worth a fair penny but don't worry, my lips are sealed....:-x We certainly cannot have your wife torture you then kill you then torture you again after she had already killed you....:think:...:-d


----------



## beard

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Thanks for best wishes.
What will happen when Gunter sees my wishes for 2010?

Here are a few more shots.

regards


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Once again, beautiful chrono's Beard..........:-!

I think this is why Gunter is taking a few weeks holiday now, just to get himself ready for your new requests in 2010......:-d



beard said:


> Thanks for best wishes.
> *What will happen when Gunter sees my wishes for 2010?*
> 
> Here are a few more shots.
> 
> regards


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I made some new shoes for my Standard Nav.B & LGE Nav.B. Same straps, slightly different threads.... Here is the LGE's new suit...;-)


----------



## Enzo82

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## filmjuicer

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here a quick photo (iPhone) of the "special" 44mm Nav.B I got a few weeks ago. It has the gold plated movement...shown on a Steinhart "marone vintage" strap.


----------



## nbourbaki

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Enzo82 said:


>


Great shot and beautiful watch.


----------



## CmdrBond

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Just wanting to share my newest arrival with the group


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Great angle for the watch in that pic CB.....Sweet looking piece...:-!


----------



## CmdrBond

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Thanks Riker, it is balanced on my well worn and travelled leather weekend bag. It is a very solid piece and feels quite heavy when worn after my Seamaster Professional.


----------



## nolanz14

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Hello,
After researching and browsing for a new watch the last month or so, I stumbled upon this site and fell in love with Steinharts. I purchased a new 44MM Nav B II Auto from Anders and couldn't be happier with my purchase. I appreciate everyone's opinions and pictures, those certainly helped my decision. I think this may have started a Steinhart obsession! Sorry for the poor iPhone pics but I wanted to show something.


----------



## thsiao

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



filmjuicer said:


> Here a quick photo (iPhone) of the "special" 44mm Nav.B I got a few weeks ago. It has the gold plated movement...shown on a Steinhart "marone vintage" strap.


How big is your wrist? The 44mm looks interestingly big... like it was a 47mm.


----------



## Aquaracer1

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



CmdrBond said:


> Just wanting to share my newest arrival with the group


SWEET! I am planning to order a black bezel insert. Very sharp.


----------



## airjaded

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

new to this board, what is the price range on Steinharts?


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Welcome to the forum airjaded....:-!

Steinhart watches range in price between Euro320-1290. Check all available models, straps, buckles & prices at www.steinhartwatches.de



airjaded said:


> new to this board, what is the price range on Steinharts?


----------



## Uwe W.

*Marine Timer*

The Marine Timer is one of the most underrated models in the Steinhart range and one of my favorites.


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Marine Timer*

My Titanium Edition (and me):










Heiner


----------



## Driver.8

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here's my LE Steinhart - Number 02 of just 15 ever made! :-!

Excuse the pictures as it's an INCREDIBLY tough watch to photograph well on account of the varying shades of grey that are used on the dial. (That and the fact that I took these pics with a 3.2 mega pixel camera phone!  )

Trust me when I say it looks INFINITELY better in the flesh!


----------



## CmdrBond

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Couple more photos of my Ocean 1 GMT from a few days ago when I had the camera out doing a few other things -


----------



## thetokyokid

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



99Reza said:


> Sorry for the crappy photo (taken from Iphone), was just enjoying the things i love (music, wine & watch):


Nice speakers BTW. What are they? (Yes, WUS and Audiophile....)


----------



## arlee

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Driver.8 said:


> Here's my LE Steinhart - Number 02 of just 15 ever made! :-!
> 
> Excuse the pictures as it's an INCREDIBLY tough watch to photograph well on account of the varying shades of grey that are used on the dial. (That and the fact that I took these pics with a 3.2 mega pixel camera phone!  )
> 
> Trust me when I say it looks INFINITELY better in the flesh!


watch looks great, hows the lume on it?


----------



## UTC-8

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



CmdrBond said:


> Just wanting to share my newest arrival with the group


You are killin' me!! I love this watch and want to pick it up but Steinhart is on vacation until 1/11. o|

I love the photo against the leather.


----------



## Driver.8

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



arlee said:


> watch looks great, hows the lume on it?


Thanks! :-!

The lume is fine provided you "charge it up" under a bright light, and it does need some considerable time to do it. It's not up there with C1 Superluminova, but it's perfectly usable, and I thinbk it's an acceptable tradeoff for what is a very unique looking Steinhart.


----------



## Tumos

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My first post here, great forum btw... :-!

Ocean 1 Black and Nav.B-Uhr II LTE


----------



## Xander2K

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

47mm perfect quality. 

I am really jealous of the Oceans and square aviators I am seeing pass on by!


----------



## yamusha09

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Mine ...










Cheers


----------



## filmjuicer

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



thsiao said:


> How big is your wrist? The 44mm looks interestingly big... like it was a 47mm.


My wrist is about 6.75-6.8" (wide and thin). The 44mm fits pretty well, but that pic was taken with my iPhone so it distorts the perpspective a little.


----------



## jdmb1975

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Which model is this? Is it a 47mm?

Thanks in advance








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Welcome to the forum jdmb....:-!

Yep, this is the 47mm Nav.B....



jdmb1975 said:


> Which model is this? Is it a 47mm?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## jdmb1975

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Thanks very much. I am looking to get a new watch to add to my collection and came across this Steinhart. I am looking for a 47mm+ straight forward addition that I can wear around and not worry about as much as some of my other pieces.

I don't know a lot about this brand but I like what I see and have read so far.

I see that there are two ways of ordering them (so far) that I have found. Direct from their website in euros or I also found them on gnomon out of Singapore.

I live in Canada. any suggestions on what is the better of the two options.

I am after a 47mm due to the fact that I have a large wrist/hands and just generally prefer a larger bold watch(es) 

I like the look Nav B Black but havent seen any real world pictures of it yet.

This website is going to cost me a lot of money.


----------



## bellamy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



jdmb1975 said:


> Thanks very much. I am looking to get a new watch to add to my collection and came across this Steinhart. I am looking for a 47mm+ straight forward addition that I can wear around and not worry about as much as some of my other pieces.
> 
> I don't know a lot about this brand but I like what I see and have read so far.
> 
> I see that there are two ways of ordering them (so far) that I have found. Direct from their website in euros or I also found them on gnomon out of Singapore.
> 
> I live in Canada. any suggestions on what is the better of the two options.
> 
> I am after a 47mm due to the fact that I have a large wrist/hands and just generally prefer a larger bold watch(es)
> 
> I like the look Nav B Black but havent seen any real world pictures of it yet.
> 
> This website is going to cost me a lot of money.


I think, if I'm not wrong, the Nav B Black is already posted by yamusha above, just that the strap is not black?:-d

I say get from Steinhart directly!! Mr Gunter is an extremely nice person to deal with. I've just locked in an order with him. I'm getting the limited silver edition(LSE). My friend also placed an order after he saw how unique the watch is. :-!

In addition, I must say that Riker here is also very helpful in answering to my/our questions. He has a great understanding of Steinhart and does not hesitate to render any assistance. Thanks once again Riker!


----------



## NTM

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Not been on this forum for a while. Still been wearing my Nav B nearly everyday. Adore it. Will probably get an Ocean GMT in March time |>


----------



## Statts

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

As it's just arrived:


----------



## dsena1

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

After watching this brand for the past few years I finally have one. Here it is


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congrats to all our new Steinhart owners....

Wear those Steinharts well & wear them often......:-!


----------



## UTC-8

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## Iznogood

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## thsiao

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My first Steinhart :-!.


----------



## johnchoe

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



thsiao said:


> My first Steinhart :-!.


Sorry, I didn't notice, was there a watch in the picture :-d ?


----------



## redmania

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Riker said:


> Congrats to all our new Steinhart owners....
> 
> Wear those Steinharts well & wear them often......:-!


Riker, how do I get hold of some of those JPH straps?


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My newest Steinhart:-!:










:thanks to GS for the German day display!


----------



## NTM

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

^ if only I had the money :-x


----------



## bellamy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



redmania said:


> Riker, how do I get hold of some of those JPH straps?


He makes them!!:-! PM him for more info ;-)


----------



## Detlef

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

How about this??
The strap and buckle was made for me by "Maddog".
TX again.


----------



## CzechMate

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Heiner said:


> My newest Steinhart:-!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thanks to GS for the German day display!


This is AWESOME strap! What is it? |>
Of course beautiful watch, but that is obvious... :-!


----------



## clucania

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Detlef said:


> How about this??
> The strap and buckle was made for me by "Maddog".
> TX again.


Nice! I just ordered something really special from Maddog. Should be here anyday now...:-!


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



CzechMate said:


> This is AWESOME strap! What is it? |>
> Of course beautiful watch, but that is obvious... :-!


It's the original Steinhart strap:-! coming with the watch!


----------



## CmdrBond

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here are some more shots of my Ocean 1 GMT - came back from Germany a couple of days ago(but without the things it went with - still in talks about compensation which is a story for another time) and have been playing with my new portable photo studio and lighting along with a very nice bottle of Malt whiskey (Christmas present from Mrs Bond) and a new arrival last week, a very nice vintage black leather flight jacket - I love the contrast between the worn leather and the pristine steel of the watch b-) - any comments welcome


----------



## johnchoe

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Beautiful shots! Looks great against the leather jacket!


----------



## naunau

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

here's mine :-!


----------



## CzechMate

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I cannot be missing in this thread, here is my LGE:



















Sorry for modem melter...;-)


----------



## Triton

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Very nice CM :-!

Recent pic of my favorite Steiny ...


----------



## CzechMate

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Triton said:


> Very nice CM :-!
> 
> Recent pic of my favorite Steiny ...


That is a killer lume! Me likes! :-!
I cannot wait to see Proteus watch in real, that will be A BEAST! ;-)


----------



## naunau

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

:-!


----------



## Conchita Turtle

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here's mine. Waiting for an "Odisea".


----------



## CmdrBond

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Have been having a little play in the editing suite -



















And this is the original of that one -










And this was taken a couple of days ago -



















That's it for now folks - Have a vintage black leather strap coming and when the watch is on that will post some more for you. Enjoy


----------



## rukrem

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



CmdrBond said:


> Have been having a little play in the editing suite


Umm . . . This picture got me thinking, "I want a WHITE Ceramic Ocean now." :think:


----------



## CmdrBond

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



rukrem said:


> Umm . . . This picture got me thinking, "I want a WHITE Ceramic Ocean now." :think:


Me too, but they don't make them :-(.......yet!!!! Maybe we should ask around and if enough interest - propose it to Gunther?? ;-)


----------



## bellamy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



CmdrBond said:


> Me too, but they don't make them :-(.......yet!!!! Maybe we should ask around and if enough interest - propose it to Gunther?? ;-)


Sounds like a plan! i would love to have a white Steinhart :-!


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

NeoVintage all the way! :-!


----------



## its68

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here is my Chrono. I got it this week.


----------



## CmdrBond

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



its68 said:


> Here is my Chrono. I got it this week.


Absolutley corking watch, seriously top notch way to start :-! Congratulations and welcome to our little corner of the watch world, we are a friendly bunch in here and look forward to seeing some more pictures of this and hopefully future Steinhart timepieces ;-)

Why not have a peek at the special edition we are in the process of designing, and give us your thoughts.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Great to see the number of Steinhart owners growing...:-!

Keep showing your Steinhart's fella's....


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Welcome and congratulations on picking up a great Watch.
enjoy 
Tony


----------



## nolanz14

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



tahb said:


> Here are some more pics of my Nav B on Steinhart Flieger Strap...Enjoy! I've got four different straps for my Nav B, including Metal Bracelet....I like them all so much, its really tough deciding which one to wear each day! :-!
> 
> :thanks


Love that strap. I cannot find it on Steinhart's website...any ideas anyone?


----------



## newkid

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here is my Ocean 1 in 39mm. A very fine watch.


----------



## zeljan

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Another Chronograph, black


----------



## beard

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I've posted this in another post but .. ..


----------



## Triton

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## imh00052

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My black Triton checking in!


----------



## CmdrBond

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Triton said:


>


That is some serious lume on that!!!! Love it - which watch is this??


----------



## Triton

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



CmdrBond said:


> That is some serious lume on that!!!! Love it - which watch is this??


That's the *Nav.B-Chrono Vintage*, a limited run of 55 pieces and already sold out I'm afraid.


----------



## CmdrBond

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Triton said:


> That's the *Nav.B-Chrono Vintage*, a limited run of 55 pieces and already sold out I'm afraid.


o|o|o| That's probably why I couldn't find it :-(


----------



## Triton

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

What do you think about this combination?


----------



## Dominique29

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

After discovering Steinhart on the wrist of a friend of mine, after having read many of the threads here on WUS about this watch, and finally thanx to the help of members, specially "TheMaestro" and "haakan", wearing this 44 mm Nav-B II automatic is an every-day pleasure 

This is my very first watch, choosing was difficult, but I really love it!


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Excellent pics of the Vintage L.E chrono & black Triton 100 Simon.. The strap & Triton combo is sweet...;-)

Welcome to Steinhart Dominique...:-!

Keep em' coming fella's....


----------



## clucania

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Posted in my other thread, but figured I ought to add them here as well... Aviation on authentic WWII ammo.


----------



## rukrem

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Triton said:


> What do you think about this combination?


LOOKS DOPE! Is that one of Shane's straps?


----------



## incognito

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

here's my new addition... 
more better pictures to come (this one was taken with the iPhone)

*Steinhart *Nav B Uhr II 44mm


----------



## Triton

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



rukrem said:


> LOOKS DOPE! Is that one of Shane's straps?


No, a good friend of mine in Cologne made it. She makes some really cool and whacky straps. Here's another pic of the black 100ATM on baseball:


----------



## Mikeman

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

it fits perfectly........love baseball straps!


----------



## mrcub2000

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

This one just arrived.


----------



## blighter

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

That's really nice. Where did you source this strap?



clucania said:


> Posted in my other thread, but figured I ought to add them here as well... Aviation on authentic WWII ammo.


----------



## blighter

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Is she taking orders or was it once off? (I don't mean for this particular one but for straps in general)



Triton said:


> No, a good friend of mine in Cologne made it. She makes some really cool and whacky straps. Here's another pic of the black 100ATM on baseball:


----------



## Triton

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

@blighter: I'll see her tomorrow evening and will ask her, if she takes international orders.


----------



## clucania

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



blighter said:


> That's really nice. Where did you source this strap?


Mad Dog Straps... Right here on WUS.


----------



## WJBecker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Brand new to my small collection. :-!


----------



## bigfatpaul

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Quick iPhone shot of my new GMT Ocean-1....


----------



## Mariacci

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Quick phonepic from my LGE with new swiss ammo strap from MEVA. I really like it.


----------



## TimeAdjust

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My first Steinhart watch..... :-!


----------



## Stipey

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*










Ocean GMT "Pepsi"...


----------



## VanGTO

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Got this badboy last week and as you all said Gunter's customer service is amazing and i love the watch it is now my daily wearer. Love the size weight and feel it has now replaced my seamaster auto. I now fully intend to buy another 4 or 5 Steinharts, i'm converted!! Next up on the firing line will be a Nav B-chrono II


----------



## Yoda2005

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I got my Ocean 1 - the older version last week and really liking it.

Here are some pictures that I took today.


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Looking good fella's...Keep them coming...:-!

Here are a couple of 6497-1 shots.....


----------



## fondrea

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*




























Hello! This is my.... Steinhart! I know you like it!


----------



## TimeOnTarget

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

That movement is beautiful! Congrats


----------



## Triton

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Le Mans GT on custom MADDOG :-!


----------



## shingles06

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My one and only. The El Patron.


----------



## grabtime

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

compliments to all Steinhart Brothers...
here is my day old baby...


----------



## ConstantUA

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

this is mine Nav B-Uhr 44mm Premium Edition





fantastic watch, I like them very much


----------



## TheMaestro

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I'll play,

my recently acquired b-dial Nav-B.
Its on the custom Paul Orb strap.
It seems to be 1 of the early models B-dial, this 1 has the little bit slimmer case, it wears very comfy for its size.
It has the brandname at 6 and a diamond crown.

The accuracy is stunning on this 1, its 3 sec fast in 2 days!!


----------



## UJU

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Ok, I'll join in.


----------



## foamposite

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Reporting in with my Nav B-Chrono II Black:










First day of wearing it and I managed to leave 2 tiny impressions on the bezel (close to the 12 o' clock region) o|


----------



## citjet

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



foamposite said:


> Reporting in with my Nav B-Chrono II Black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day of wearing it and I managed to leave 2 tiny impressions on the bezel (close to the 12 o' clock region) o|


I sure wish Steinhart would make a coin edge bezel for these. That would really make the watch 'pop' and solve the issue of scratching up the smooth surface.


----------



## rukrem

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Two new watches to share . . . 
Aviation GMT and Nav B-Uhr (B-Dial)


----------



## trplthrt

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



foamposite said:


> Reporting in with my Nav B-Chrono II Black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day of wearing it and I managed to leave 2 tiny impressions on the bezel (close to the 12 o' clock region) o|


LOVE this watch


----------



## Topito

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Hi everyone
I have owned this nice watch for 3 months already. here are some wrist shots.


----------



## CmdrBond

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Couple of shots of my Ocean 1 Vintage Red on holiday in Sri Lanka -




























Now back in windy and wet England :-(


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

very nice Premium.
love the Movement :-!

T


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

beautiful Picture and Watch.
is that the Auto Version (with an ETA 2824) ? or Custom ?


----------



## incognito

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

here's a recent shot of my Steiny...


----------



## Aquila

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## Cyrex

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



rukrem said:


> Two new watches to share . . .
> Aviation GMT and Nav B-Uhr (B-Dial)


Nice watches!!! On your Nav-B (b-dial), which bracelet did you put on it? Is it the one that comes with it on the Steinhart website?


----------



## rukrem

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Cyrex said:


> Nice watches!!! On your Nav-B (b-dial), which bracelet did you put on it? Is it the one that comes with it on the Steinhart website?


The strap the watch normally comes on is the "Special bracelet black vintage" band 187, which looks a little bit like black suede. The strap in the picture is the "Special bracelet RUSTICA old vintage" band 090. This is one of my favorite straps -the leather is very supple and has a nice worn in feeling. It is quite comfortable from day one without having to be broken in. I actually have three straps using this leather in varying styles. 2 in 24mm and 1 in 22mm; I highly recommend the 'Rustica' style straps.


----------



## sang1911

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My Ocean 1 Vintage red and Limited Silver Edition.


----------



## ShiftSix

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here is my baby, came in a few weeks ago, just gota chance to take a pic today.


----------



## thomps000

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



sang1911 said:


> My Ocean 1 Vintage red and Limited Silver Edition.


What band is that in the third picture? That looks great on that watch!


----------



## carlowus

*Ocean one*


----------



## SUNRISE

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Topito said:


> Hi everyone
> I have owned this nice watch for 3 months already. here are some wrist shots.


Hi Man, it looks really nice on you.:-! I've been thinking getting one of this great chrono, but not sure if my 6.5" wrist ok with the 47mm?:-s what's your wrist size?:roll: Cheers


----------



## eZakalwe

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Hello all,

This is my first post in this forum. I like the watches, in general, and dive watches in particular. To dive is my other obsession 

I've been reading the forum and now I want to show you my Triton and start sharing my writes with all of you.










regards


----------



## doug-mclean

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Nav B Chrono (PVD)


----------



## nolanz14

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

44MM Nav B II with my Homage


----------



## thomps000

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



nolanz14 said:


> 44MM Nav B II with my Homage


What PAM homage is that? Looks great!


----------



## nolanz14

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



thomps000 said:


> What PAM homage is that? Looks great!


Getat Superlume with custom bas and lokes strap.


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Excellent pics fella's, keep them coming........

A couple of quick pics of my Nav.B & Nav.B LGE wearing some new shoes I put together for them... ;-)


















...............................


----------



## intjMastermind

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My new GMT Ocean Black.


----------



## punk

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My 3 Steinharts

1. Nav B-Uhr































































2. Nav B-Chrono II

















































































































































3. Aviation Watch Lounge Limited Edition


----------



## 25lgt

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ineedmoney

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



punk said:


>


Lovely pieces there!

I just ordered a 44mm Nav B-Uhr Hand winder with that strap. I hadn't seen pics of it on a Steinhart. But, now I have....it makes me feel even better about my purchase!:-!

Stunning pics.


----------



## dwaze

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Some pics of my 44mm Nav B-Uhr II on the blackberry old vintage strap |>


----------



## nolanz14

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



incognito said:


> here's a recent shot of my Steiny...


great strap - which one is that? I don't see it on their site.


----------



## edox

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*









By edox at 2009-09-21









By edox at 2010-05-03


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Wow, I just love this Legendario!


----------



## Nahligah

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My first, but definitely not my last Steinhart

Sorry pic. didn't upload....


----------



## pokpok

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## edox

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

.... :-d :-d :-d :-d :-d









By edox at 2010-05-14


----------



## punk

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Nav B-Chrono II Black


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

nice!. NICE Work James.
love your Work :-! and LOVE everything hand made.!|>
Tony


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Thanks mate...:-!



Tony A.H said:


> nice!. NICE Work James.
> love your Work :-! and LOVE everything hand made.!|>
> Tony


Keep em' pics coming fella's.....


----------



## Riddim Driven

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Just acquired an Ocean Black :-! After 2 Ocean 1's, a coke GMT, all long gone, I came back to one of my favorite Sub hommages, this time the Ocean Black grabbed me. Same great Steinhart value / quality! More subtle than the others, no cyclops (yay), black date wheel, nice hour markers (de-blinged) and finally C3 lume, but sadly, poorly applied. The hands are brighter than the hour markers (classic Asian application o| ) I'm trying to determine if the bracelet is quite as nice as the previous Ocean 1's I had.... may be a tad thinner & lighter
:think:

Other than that it's a great tool style no nonsense sub :-! :-!

:thanks

RD


----------



## CmdrBond

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



edox said:


> .... :-d :-d :-d :-d :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By edox at 2010-05-14


Love this one - never seen it before - can anyone tell me what it is?? :-!


----------



## bellamy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



CmdrBond said:


> Love this one - never seen it before - can anyone tell me what it is?? :-!


It's a limited edition watch for a forum that I can't remember. They call it the Odisea.. are you in for one of the WUS LE??


----------



## CmdrBond

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



bellamy said:


> It's a limited edition watch for a forum that I can't remember. They call it the Odisea.. are you in for one of the WUS LE??


I am indeed :-! I am rank #2 and have watch number 007 reserved ;-)


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

As Bellamy has already noted, this is the 'Special Edition Odisea' & it is/was the second collaboration between Steinhart & the Spanish watch forum Relojes Especiales, the first being the Legendario. It was only available to Relojes forum members.

See the Steinhart link here & a link to member NicoAlonso's Odisea post.

:-!



CmdrBond said:


> Love this one - never seen it before - can anyone tell me what it is?? :-!


----------



## Roark

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

First time I saw the Odisea online, I went to email Gunter right away to order one. Unfortunately, I learned that this watch was made available only to a certain group of people. I was really bummed out since I really like the watch. I wanted to tell Gunter not to show excellent watches on his website if they are not for sale to the general public hehe. It is just too heart brokening! Anyways, I hope Gunter considers selling a similar looking divers perhaps without the GMT function. If he ever does, please sign me up for the 1st piece :-!:-!:-!


----------



## ASC78

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Some new pictures....

Nav B-Uhr II 44mm










I love those blued hands!


----------



## Mikeman

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

your photos are well done;-) that's a really nice watch isn't it!


----------



## ASC78

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Mikeman said:


> your photos are well done;-) that's a really nice watch isn't it!


Thanks! I really enjoy wearing this one.


----------



## neoscuba

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Just got this watch today after waiting for 10 days since ordered.


----------



## Mikeman

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

looks great and congratulations on a fine pick up;-)


----------



## N1ce

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



ASC78 said:


> Some new pictures....
> 
> Nav B-Uhr II 44mm


 Is that a 44mm or 47 mm version ? I don't think the 44mm version has that kind of crown, is it ?


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Welcome to the forum N1ce,

ASC78's Nav.B is the 44mm model. The 44mm Nav.B comes standard with the onion crown however, the diamond crown from the 47mm model is available as an no cost option...;-)



N1ce said:


> Is that a 44mm or 47 mm version ? I don't think the 44mm version has that kind of crown, is it ?


----------



## neoscuba

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

More picture of "AVIATION Watch Lounge Edition"


----------



## Vintage Racer

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



H.Solo said:


> I love the chrono on the bracelat... real high class! :-!


Wow! Great looking combination. I just ordered one of the 47mm chronos last week. Now you've got me thinking about getting a 44mm on the steel bracelet too!


----------



## pokpok

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

trip to perkins cove, ogunquit, maine :-!


----------



## link2derek

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I think I saw this model represented above, but here it is again:


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

i love the first 2 Straps very much. STOWA right??!
WISH they came a bit shorter .! (to fit my Wrist)


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

they are AVANTGARDE . a very fine German Speakers :-! ;-)
Cheers


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

love that Strap in the 2nd bottom Picture.! wish i could pull it off cause i found it way too long.! 
according to my measurement ,if i were to wear it ? the Tail end would be touching the Lugs.! :-(


----------



## neoscuba

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Another picture of SAWLE.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

recent arrival


























have had this one but probably selling soon.


----------



## m6rk

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



ferro01 said:


> here my trio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Nav-B II has gone, i am waiting for the Flieger Titan LE
> 
> Greets ferro01


What bracelet is that on your SAWLE?


----------



## kibi

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

my Steinhart...


----------



## Maese

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

RECENTLY ARRIVED :-!



















OTHER OLD FRIENDS !!


----------



## m6rk

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Damn I love that Legendario!


----------



## nolanz14

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Legendario on Porto Old Vintage Strap


----------



## mew88

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Ocean 1 in Black


----------



## Ultraman

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



sang1911 said:


> My Ocean 1 Vintage red and Limited Silver Edition.


Can you post a lume shot of this awesome piece?:-!


----------



## NCsmky

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

The newly acquired Ocean 1.


----------



## bellamy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Ultraman said:


> Can you post a lume shot of this awesome piece?:-!












Hope this helps!! :-!


----------



## Ultraman

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



bellamy said:


> Hope this helps!! :-!


Thanks heaps!! That's a really good shot too!!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## bellamy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Ultraman said:


> Thanks heaps!! That's a really good shot too!!:-!:-!:-!


time for you to get one before the production runs out!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Cool Shot :-!
that should light up the Room at Night.!;-)

Cheers


----------



## Ultraman

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



bellamy said:


> time for you to get one before the production runs out!


Thinking of getting the Triton 100 ATM as well at the same time. Just waiting on some updates at the moment.:-!


----------



## bellamy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Tony A.H said:


> Cool Shot :-!
> that should light up the Room at Night.!;-)
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Tony! But I have to say the lume on the LSE is not great.. But the one on the Vintage Auto is :-!:-!:-!



Ultraman said:


> Thinking of getting the Triton 100 ATM as well at the same time. Just waiting on some updates at the moment.:-!


wow two watches together?? |>


----------



## wristwatch73

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here is my lastest addition...


----------



## Ultraman

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



bellamy said:


> wow two watches together?? |>


Yeah!;-)


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Excellent mate...

Won't be your last Steinharts, I guarantee...:-!



Ultraman said:


> Yeah!;-)


----------



## bellamy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Ultraman said:


> Yeah!;-)


You'll have strong support from everyone here :-!


----------



## mew88

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

The Ocean 1 in a brighter enviroment


----------



## m6rk

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My Nav B Vintage


----------



## lotsofstufftogo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here's my first Steinhart watch.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

hmmmm
that Chocolate Brown looks so Delicious.!


----------



## ItsDavo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

LE


----------



## Txemizo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



tahb said:


> Here are some more pics of my Nav B on Steinhart Flieger Strap...Enjoy! I've got four different straps for my Nav B, including Metal Bracelet....I like them all so much, its really tough deciding which one to wear each day! :-!
> 
> :thanks


Fantastic looking watch! |>


----------



## pontz

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

New shoes for my SAWLE today!


----------



## daraujo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Ok, I finally got my 1st Steinhart and WHAT A STEINHART!!! Nav. B-Chrono 47 mm but with a little twist. Enjoy and sorry for so many pictures, I just couldn't make the watch looked like in person. 
:thanks Gunter!

Front B&W









Front Super Luminova









Far Back









Macro Back B&W









Macro Back









Macro x10


----------



## mngambler

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

^^^ very nice


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

daurago, that lume shot if totally sweet. Congrats on the 47mm Nav.B chrono....:-!

Congrats to all on your Steinharts, keep the pics coming....;-)


----------



## lotsofstufftogo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

daurago thanks for posting pics of your new Steinhart. I think you may have just decided what my next Steinhart will be, excellent pics once again.


----------



## NCsmky

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Riker said:


> daurago, that lume shot if totally sweet. Congrats on the 47mm Nav.B chrono....:-!


+1 on the lume. Awesome!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

very nice Strap.
looking good. :-!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

wow. that Lume Shot looks like a Torch.


----------



## eZakalwe

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My Steinhart



















Regards


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Felicitaciones. 
enjoy


----------



## J_Hack

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I have decided to finally take some pictures today and post my new Nav-B... Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## NCsmky

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Nice! I like the blue stitching in the strap. :-!


----------



## Crow

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Beautiful watch and strap ;-)


----------



## lotsofstufftogo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Nice watch J Hack.


----------



## fotoman

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I received my custom Nav B Uhr II yesterday and love love it! Communication with Steinhart team was pretty smooth and they responded to my email within 1 day or 2. Delivery took 4 days and the fedex tax form hasn't come yet

Even though it's 44mm, it looks sort of BIG on my 6.3" wristo|
I favor the diamond crown way better than the onion one coz it makes the watch more pilot-ish IMHO. Crystal surface anti-reflection could be improved if the external surface is also coated. I would like to have *Nav B-Uhr II* on the dial right above 6 o'clock position actually. The 5mm thick straps are much much softer than I expected :-!

Definitely look forward to the 42mm Military watch that might be available soon! Another thumb-up for Steinhart!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

congratulations.
as for the Size? once you wear it (not for a long Time) you'll get used to it and don't want to wear anything Smaller! (Warning)..

but agree with you on the AR Coating on the outside Crystal. i think it would help getting rid of the Reflection a lot .
i like the way some Watches have the AR on both sides so it looks like the Crystal isn't there.

enjoy your Watch
Tony


----------



## Guest

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Tony A.H said:


> congratulations.
> as for the Size? once you wear it (not for a long Time) you'll get used to it and don't want to wear anything Smaller! (Warning)..
> 
> but agree with you on the AR Coating on the outside Crystal. i think it would help getting rid of the Reflection a lot .
> i like the way some Watches have the AR on both sides so it looks like the Crystal isn't there.
> 
> enjoy your Watch
> Tony


in a perfect world AR on both sides would be ideal, but you hear so many reports of endless smudging/cleaning/scratches that I'm not sure it's worth the hassle! :-d


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

hmmmmm i don't know about Smudges and Scratches .! so far there's no problem with mine (Knock on Wood) 
but after all ? it depends on how good or bad you Treat your Watches.;-)


----------



## Guest

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Tony A.H said:


> hmmmmm i don't know about Smudges and Scratches .! so far there's no problem with mine (Knock on Wood)
> but after all ? it depends on how good or bad you Treat your Watches.;-)


treat 'em MEAN!! :-d


----------



## clucania

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here's a recent shot of my NavB taken right in front of the worlds most famous calendar... One of the seven wonders of the world, Chichen Itza.

*









*Unfortunately, it poured on us, so I really did a number on my favorite porto strap. I'll have to oil treat it to see if I can get it back on track.


----------



## mew88

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

This could be a wierd combination for some

Ocean 1 Black with Steinhart's Special Bracelet Pilot Sand


----------



## schieper

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

looks very interesting


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

beautiful Nav-B and great Background.


----------



## wristwatch73

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*









SAWLE #323.


----------



## m6rk

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Greetings fellow SAWLE owner. Very interesting combination. I've been trying to decide on a few extra straps myself and was wondering what Gator looked like with it. Not sure if it's my cup of tea but interesting never the less.


----------



## wristwatch73

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

It is, I have another one that is honey colored. I'll swap it out and post it later. I picked up the straps for a couple of watches that I ended up not keeping and I thought I'd try them out on the SAWLE.


----------



## Cloud Baby

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I just got my first steinhart today..yippee


----------



## jbde

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My Nav B 44 manual wind. My daily watch.


----------



## Wycombe

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Lovin' it!










Cheers! 
Daniel Z.


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My new Military Automatic:-!:










...it's a Schauer mesh...


----------



## wristwatch73

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Heiner said:


> My new Military Automatic:-!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...it's a Schauer mesh...


That's nice! I really like the look of that watch on the mesh bracelet. Congrats on an awesome piece.

Chris


----------



## m6rk

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

That does look pretty darn nice!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

here we go ! the very First Live Military Picture 
looks Great and the Mesh gives it a whole New and Unique look. |>

Congratulations
Tony


----------



## NCsmky

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

That is the first picture of one in the field, isn't it?
Have to agree- I like it :-!


----------



## downer

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Heiner said:


> My new Military Automatic:-!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...it's a Schauer mesh...


Excellent combo and fantastic pic!! :-!


----------



## safetypro79

*Ocean 1 vintage red with sapphire crystal*

With that C3 lume and the sapphire it's a keeper. :-!

John


----------



## NTM

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Some updated pics of my Steinharts...


----------



## flyingpicasso

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Wow--I love the close-up shots. You can even see the uneven bumpiness where the lume was applied to the minute markers on the Nav!


----------



## downer

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here's a few pics of my two Steinharts....


----------



## Luhnk

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

mine


----------



## Crow

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Just one Navb (B dial) left to complete your collection of NavB Uhr... :-d


----------



## abingdon

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here is my first Steinhart - NavB II Automatic.


----------



## roadie

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

:-!No. 539 says hello!


----------



## chuckf1

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Received just yesterday, my Steinhart Military










And gratuitous lume shot


----------



## Riddim Driven

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



chuckf1 said:


> Received just yesterday, my Steinhart Military
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gratuitous lume shot


Hey Chuck,

Congrats!

When you've had time to check it out, I'd love to hear your thoughts on the new Mil |> Pop over to the "Initial thoughts" post below & chime in :thanks

RD


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congrats to all the new members of the Steinhart community....

Keep the pics coming fella's....:-!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

congratulations.
wear it well
Tony


----------



## RogerP

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

47mm Nav B-Uhr, Black




























Roger


----------



## edoze

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Not much new with these, but this is my first Steinhart - a 44mm Nav-B Uhr II handwound.


----------



## Carlito149

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My Aviation automatic b-)


----------



## Ticker1

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Military on the Nato-Strap...


----------



## ldtime

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Some pics of mine...

Triton 100ATM:




























El legendario:





































El legendario 2: Odisea




























Greetings


----------



## RogerP

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

^^^ Is that a Steinhart strap with the orange stitching on the Triton 100?

Roger


----------



## ldtime

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



RogerP said:


> ^^^ Is that a Steinhart strap with the orange stitching on the Triton 100?
> 
> Roger


Yes. Accessoires · Armbänder 24mm · Armband SCHWARZ/ORANGE - Steinhart Watches

With the steinhart buckle


----------



## Ticker1

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Nice pics about the "Spain-Steinharts" and a super diver :-! ! I like the Legendario very much  ! What do you think about these two "samples" from Augsburg ?




Greetings from Hamburg ! Volker


----------



## ldtime

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Beautiful watches. The truth is that Steinhart makes some amazing watches.
The proteus will be too.


----------



## t1nhoo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Fresh ones....
Hope you like them!


----------



## Riddim Driven

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Ticker1 said:


> Nice pics about the "Spain-Steinharts" and a super diver :-! ! I like the Legendario very much  ! What do you think about these two "samples" from Augsburg ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings from Hamburg ! Volker


Volker! That's a fantastic strap on your "Military" :-! Is that a Steinhart strap & deployment? If after market, please share 

Nice photo's & Beautiful samples ---- :thanks

RD


----------



## Ticker1

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Hi ! Yes, the "Military" is a great watch and i wear it all too often... ;-)
You can get the strap and the 22 mm butterfly clasp (satined stainless steel with logo) from Steinhart. Here you find the strap http://www.steinhartwatches.de/index.php?id=67&artnr=137&Sel_ID=20&Sel_Cat_ID=1#137 and the clasp is not yet on the website - but you can order it with a additional email (price about 22.- Euro). 
a few more pictures...


----------



## Riddim Driven

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Ticker 1 -- Magnificent! Thanks very much for the info! |> Nice to see your great owner photo's too -- gives a fuller perspective. It's definitely a different take on the military themed watches one's used to.I think that's what attracts me, at the same time it gave moment for pause :-d The more I see it, the more I like it.

Thanks again very much & enjoy!

RD

In looking at the straps measurements, it may just be too long for me :-(


----------



## newkid

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

This is my 39mm Ocean 1.


----------



## Ticker1

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Ticker1 said:


> Military on the Nato-Strap...


One member ask me, where you can get the Nato-Strap - i buy it here DiverTec Extrem Black PVD Zulu / Nato Strap 20mm & 22mm - DiverTec Extrem Black PVD Zulu / Nato Strap - MilWatches.com - Military Watch Store and wear it often with this watch:




I think it´s also a "Black Beauty"...


----------



## akguppy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

All nice ones. I just got a LE chronograph today, will add pics ASAP.


----------



## aak

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

recieved my ocean vintage red today. extremely happy with it!


----------



## Ticker1

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Today the Chrono II - and the watch makes every day fun...:-!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

2 very nice Watches.
enjoy


----------



## TrevortdogR

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My Triton 100 ATM on a Shark Strap made by ridinfool. This strap is by far the best one that I have ever owned, it is very comfortable, soft, and waterproof.


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Wearin' the good ol' Nav.B-Chrono II today on a vintage Steinhart strap...


----------



## downer

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here's a slightly improved pic of my Military. Still struggling to capture this one...


----------



## R0man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Hey H.Solo,

I just ordered the Nav.B-Chrono II along with an extra strap (#131)!! Can hardly wait for it to arrive! Which strap do you have on? Thanks!


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



R0man said:


> Which strap do you have on? Thanks!


Sorry, I don't know the number... it's an older strap that Steinhart no longer sells. :-(


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

It is the Special Aviation Chestnut old vintage #158 & has been sold out now for about 10 months. A beautiful strap with awesome colour variances & superb feel as seen in Solo's pic. Certainly one of the favourites in my collection...;-)



R0man said:


> Hey H.Solo,
> 
> Which strap do you have on? Thanks!





H.Solo said:


> Sorry, I don't know the number... it's an older strap that Steinhart no longer sells. :-(


----------



## R0man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Riker said:


> It is the Special Aviation Chestnut old vintage #158 & has been sold out now for about 10 months. A beautiful strap with awesome colour variances & superb feel as seen in Solo's pic. Certainly one of the favourites in my collection...;-)


Thank you, will keep an eye out for it!


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

As I mentioned previously, strap #158 has been sold out for a while now so the only place you will find one is on the second hand market & most likely used.....;-)



R0man said:


> Thank you, will keep an eye out for it!


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Afaik Günter has one last piece of the #158 lying around (but it already had some light scratches...) If you really want it badly and if you ask him very nicely, he'll surely send it to you... ;-)


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

R0man, better contact Steinhart quickly then cos' there have been others asking if this strap was still available. Seems one is so be quick....

Thanks Solo...:-!



H.Solo said:


> Afaik Günter has one last piece of the #158 lying around (but it already had some light scratches...) If you really want it badly and if you ask him very nicely, he'll surely send it to you... ;-)


----------



## ConstantUA

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

my newest Steinhart Marine Chronometer II Arabian


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congrats Constant, the MCII looks fantastic & is the first customer model to be shown in the forum.......:-!


----------



## ConstantUA

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Riker said:


> Congrats Constant, the MCII looks fantastic & is the first customer model to be shown in the forum.......:-!


Thanks a lot. I like them very much too. :-! I`m pretty sure there is not much of them sold till now, just because they aren`t announced at web-site yet :-x


----------



## Crow

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congrats Constant :-!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

yeah. i like that Strap too. looks Vintage, love the Color & Texture.

but don't worry , Steinhart always comes out with New Straps quite often.
Cheers
Tony


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

congratulations.
really a great looking MC. :-! and the Strap looks very nice with it. ;-)
ENJOY IT..
Tony


----------



## bonekrusher

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Beautiful piece, that cannot be the strap that came with it, if not, where did you find it, I mean that strap really sets it off. You must be a south paw because of the way you are wearing your watch or is the crown digging into your hand. I plan to pick one of these up so I may have to wear it the same way if it cuts into the back of the hand.


----------



## ConstantUA

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



bonekrusher said:


> Beautiful piece, that cannot be the strap that came with it, if not, where did you find it, I mean that strap really sets it off.


Thanks
This is just regular strap. No changes at all :-!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

hi Michael.
beautiful Strap on the Chrono II . 
i know it's long gone but would you say # 127 is close enough to yours in terms of Color & Texture ??!
Accessoires · Armbänder 22mm · Sonderband MOCCA old Vintage - Steinhart Watches

Cheers


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

G'day Tony....I am sure Michael will be along to answer, but as I have both straps, I can help... The Mocca is a darker leather & also a different leather texture so the characteristics & look are different i'm afraid.

As Michael wrote & I can attest to, this strap can change it's appearance/colour shade depending on how much you bend & play with it, which I think makes it one of the best straps Steinhart ever released. Too bad the Aviation Chestnut has sold out..



Tony A.H said:


> hi Michael.
> beautiful Strap on the Chrono II .
> i know it's long gone but would you say # 127 is close enough to yours in terms of Color & Texture ??!
> Accessoires · Armbänder 22mm · Sonderband MOCCA old Vintage - Steinhart Watches
> 
> Cheers


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

James said it already... :-!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

thanks Mate |>
i suppose i can get one , beat it & Twist it a little then Stain it a tiny bit Darker in some areas .!
sure why not ?! ;-)

Salute


----------



## iceman64

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



akguppy said:


> All nice ones. I just got a LE chronograph today, will add pics ASAP.


That looks fantastic, ak :-!. Is that a current model, haven't seen that one before?


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

a Micro Limited Edition i'm afraid.
20 Pieces Total since you asked. ;-)
Cheers


----------



## bonekrusher

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Riker said:


> As I mentioned previously, strap #158 has been sold out for a while now so the only place you will find one is on the second hand market & most likely used.....;-)


Riker you have a lot of nice straps in YOUR gallery.:think:


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Got my good ol' Nav.B Chrono II fixed up with a see-through caseback and a golden rotor... b-) Very nice touch to an already extremely nice watch! :-!


----------



## downer

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My new MCII Roman..










More pictures here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/another-marine-chronometer-ii-what-watch-438870.html


----------



## downer

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## RogerP

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*










Roger


----------



## coaspak

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## downer

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## downer

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Great pics fella's..... Keep them coming...:-!


----------



## roadie

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

WOW! Too cool. :thanksfor sharing.:-!


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## tomys

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Hello

I'm new to the forum, I'm French but I speak English with a translator. I own a Steinhart Nav-B 47mm gol edition.
I fell in love with the Steinhart Nav-B 47mm Chrono.
I bought a 100 prc tissot Valjoux there is not long and I no longer budget for the Steinhart Chrono new.
So, I used research model, if someone can help me find, I'd be delighted.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Welcome to WUS & the Steinhart forum tomys...:-!

If you are wanting to buy a used 47mm Nav.B Chrono you should post your request in the Wanted to buy section of WUS....

If anyone here has one for sale or knows of one for sale can you reply to tomys via PM..Thanks guys...



tomys said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm new to the forum, I'm French but I speak English with a translator. I own a Steinhart Nav-B 47mm gol edition.
> I fell in love with the Steinhart Nav-B 47mm Chrono.
> I bought a 100 prc tissot Valjoux there is not long and I no longer budget for the Steinhart Chrono new.
> So, I used research model, if someone can help me find, I'd be delighted.
> Thank you in advance


----------



## dwaze

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I've had this puppy for 2 months now and it still distracts me at work...










...oh and it also distracts me in the car which is a bit more dangerous...:-d


----------



## Ultraman

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Another limited edition Steinhart..


----------



## RJ05

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

took it with my Iphone.


----------



## JacksonExports

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Nav B-Uhr II B-Type


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Marine Chronometer II PE :-!:


----------



## Triton

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Military Automatic on a great vintage style strap from Panatime :-!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

congratulations.
Love the Brown Dial :-! .. enjoy
T


----------



## JFLUX13

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Just received my Nav.B-Uhr Limited Silver Edition #89/333. I bought it to a WUS member (thanks Oren!)

This timepiece is every bit as stunning and awesome as everyone is writing and posting about. A great watch to have in anyone's collection... and my third Steinhart since I discovered this brand! |>


----------



## ncmoto

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Riker said:


> Welcome to the Show your Steinhart thread....:-!
> 
> It is great we can all have our own threads showing off our Steinhart(s), but here we can also have a single thread for all owners to put pics of their Steinhart watch(es), straps etc.
> 
> Enjoy.......;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nav.B's, Steinhart straps & buckles....:-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Those pics look familiar.... There are more straps than in the pic now...:-d

An original Steinhart, nice. So that would be the original Mach1 chrono right ncmoto...?


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Riker said:


> An original Steinhart, nice. So that would be the original Mach1 chrono right ncmoto...?


I don't know, James... I haven't seen that one until now! :think:

The Mach One Chrono looked kind of different and had no date funktion.

Looks pretty nice, though! :-!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Guys
you're the experts on Steinhart.. 
i haven't see that one either. looks pretty Sweet with the Large Date, but the Dial is a little too busy for my Taste..
i suppose the Crown at 9 o'clock is for the GMT. ?!


----------



## alchx

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Limited edition Odisea for spanish forum Relojes Especiales.


----------



## Draygo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here's my new arrival. Not easy to photograph, but you know what an Aviation Auto looks like by now ;-)


----------



## Draygo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Ooops Double post. Apologies.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

looking good ;-)
congratulations.


----------



## R4V

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My first Steinhart. Nav B II 44mm. Got a vintage Torf strap to go with it.
I love it. This could get expensive........










Apologies for the picture quality.


----------



## naunau

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

here are a few lumshots of my steiny


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Greats pics of some great Steinharts fella's...

Keep them coming...:-!


----------



## djs86

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

hey all, I'm new to WUS, and I've had my Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red for about a month now, it is one sweet watch. Here's a Q&D of mine on NATO


----------



## serdal22

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Dear Djs86,

Enjoy your gorgeous timepiece in good health.

Guys, your babies and fotos are truly amazing!!! Thank you all very much for sharing.

Very best regards . . .

Serdal


----------



## Panama

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I have finally got an Aviation GMT


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

congratulations.
looks nice on a Rubber. but also it's a kind of a Watch that almost all Straps look great on it.;-)
enjoy


----------



## Willieboy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I've had this flieger for a week or so and it's excellent.


----------



## roadie

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

:-!Looking good! #539 says hello. Cheers|>


----------



## downer

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



R4V said:


> My first Steinhart. Nav B II 44mm. Got a vintage Torf strap to go with it.


That is a fantastic combo. :-! Congrats..


----------



## mah

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here are a couple of the ones I have:


----------



## citjet

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My new Nav. B-Uhr II:


----------



## LazySteve89

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

@mah: Nice Chrono and MC. Those are two future possibilities for myself, just waiting to see the new Oceans.

@citjet: How come I don't see a Padron in that shot?

I can't wait to borrow somebody's camera to put my Ocean up here. It's faster than hell but I love it regardless.


----------



## citjet

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



LazySteve89 said:


> @mah: Nice Chrono and MC. Those are two future possibilities for myself, just waiting to see the new Oceans.
> 
> @citjet: How come I don't see a Padron in that shot?
> 
> I can't wait to borrow somebody's camera to put my Ocean up here. It's faster than hell but I love it regardless.


Ha! Padron? Do you know how much those cost? LOL

I do have a couple Opus X's but even those are a few years old. I love a good cigar but reserve the good one's for special occations. Don't get me wrong, I love the Padron line. Thats good taste though b-)


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Beautiful Trio Mark
the Chrono All Black is SWEET :-!
i've been itching for one of those Black Knights lately .;-)
wear them well..

Tony


----------



## manofstyle

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

The new additions to the family...I cant take them off my wrist! Here are a couple quick and dirty shots.


----------



## LazySteve89

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here's the "Lost Cause," hope you guys enjoy this as much as I have yours...


----------



## mew88

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Took a new picture of my ocean 1 recently


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Fantastic combo mew88.....:-!


----------



## citjet

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## Red Rover

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

It will never get off the ground ;-).



citjet said:


>


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Looks fantastic citjet, great pic. Congrats mate....



Red Rover said:


> It will never get off the ground ;-).


Hahahahahaha, superb........:-!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congratulations.
Nice Pictures y'all :-!


----------



## primerak

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Nav B-Uhr black.


----------



## primerak

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Same Nav B-Uhr black on Brown


----------



## braza-box

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congrats guys, they look superb....

braza-box, congrats... I should mention if you & others haven't yet noticed, you have the new caseback on your Ocean GMT....:-!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

how Sweet is that !?  congratulations.. 
looks very Stealthy. love the All Black Nav-B. l (but looks BEST with a Black Strap IMO ).

Enjoy it ;-)


----------



## braza-box

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

To be honest, I got a little bit confused when a saw the case back, but now I'm feeling lucky !.


----------



## kris

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

GMT on a Zulu.


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

47mm Nav.B-Chrono PVD-Prototype... :-!


----------



## nolanz14

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Nav B II Auto on custom Pacs strap hanging out with my divers.


----------



## mew88

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here's a group shot of my Ocean One and Aviator :-!


----------



## Sindel72

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I'm the fortunate owner of the 2 limited editions done, until today, in the "Relojes Especiales" forum with Steinhart, the Legendario and the Odissea. Here's a picture of the two brothers


----------



## Riddim Driven

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Sindel72 said:


> I'm the fortunate owner of the 2 limited editions done, until today, in the "Relojes Especiales" forum with Steinhart, the Legendario and the Odissea. Here's a picture of the two brothers


Both Beautiful! Congratulations! I would love to own an Odissea :-!

:thanks

RD


----------



## mew88

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Nice pair of watches love the legendario especially :-!


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

A real luxury watch :-!:


----------



## primerak

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Classy


----------



## Akseli75

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Got my Ocean 1 Green today... Photo taken in "little" bit hard light conditions, maybe some day I will take better pics. Really happy with this piece, my first mechanical watch :-!


----------



## VadosW

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

*Heiner
*And what is the model of this Steinhart? Can not find this model on official site.*
*


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

It's this one: Premium Line · Marine Chronometer II PREMIUM Römisch - Steinhart Watches:-!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

great Duo .:-!
enjoy


----------



## KevL

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Xander2K said:


> 47mm perfect quality.
> 
> I am really jealous of the Oceans and square aviators I am seeing pass on by!


Which strap is it that you got on there? Does Steinhart have something of the same color?


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

It is an old Steinhart Special old vintage strap but at the moment I do not recall which one it is. It has been sold out for over 2yrs now though...

There are plenty of straps in the current collection. Have a look at the 22mm Steinhart straps & you can see which strap is similar. The Special old vintage Brandy #125 is the closest in colour to the old strap you asked about. Same style strap & colour, different leather.



KevL said:


> Which strap is it that you got on there? Does Steinhart have something of the same color?


----------



## jbetts1790

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here's my new Nav B-Uhr II Type B!


----------



## bicoi

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Hi, this is my first post and I am pleased to do so by showing you my Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44m.
Sorry for my English but I use Google translator :-s


























Thanks for hosting me in your forum !!!


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Welcome to WUS & the Steinhart forum bicoi...:-!

Your English is fine as is your Nav.B.


----------



## bicoi

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Thanks Riker ;-)


----------



## egzbuen

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



mah said:


> Here are a couple of the ones I have:


Love that black croc strap, where did ya get it from? How much?


----------



## Vintage Racer

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

On the left is my Nav. B-Chrono which I've had just a few months and on the right the Nav. B-Uhr, LSE that I got a few days ago. Makes for a nice set.


----------



## Mikeman

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

what an excellent photo! thanks very much.


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Well, my LSE has finally made its way here. When one of these L.E's comes out this is the number reserved for me. Gunter juggled a few things around for me to get the number #323 engraved before it was actually due at Steinhart. He made sure it arrived the day before my b'day last Tuesday which was a nice surprise. He had it all under control....... Then on my b'day afternoon I was on a plane for a business trip so naturally it was a Steinharts only trip, but without the Nav.B Vintage which stayed behind.

There are more #323's coming which I am looking forward to but can't tell you which watches they are, some are still just tech drawings...:-x


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Who can spot the Steinharts ;-)


----------



## djs86

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I am very jealous of your awesome collection, [email protected]! Wear them well! I think your picture just resparked my Aviation Auto vs Nav-B debate again....o|


----------



## bellamy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

All except the bottom three :-!



[email protected] said:


> Who can spot the Steinharts ;-)
> 
> View attachment 349069


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Will do ;-)

I also like the aviation line ... but a man has to make choices :-(


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Indeed :-!

But then again ... there was a clue in my 'signature' :-d


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Vintage Racer said:


> On the left is my Nav. B-Chrono which I've had just a few months and on the right the Nav. B-Uhr, LSE that I got a few days ago. Makes for a nice set.


 Beautiful Duo. and a GREAT Picture :-!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

first of all Happy belated BirthDay.! what a Great Present this one is .
this is GREAT :-! wear it for may Healthy Years ahead.

whatever the 323 # means (i'm sure it's a significant Nr to you) that's a Nice Personal and Special Touch to have.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## mrcub2000

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here's mine.


----------



## bellamy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



[email protected] said:


> Indeed :-!
> 
> But then again ... there was a clue in my 'signature' :-d


Damn.. Got found out.. haha initially I was thinking all except the last two.. then I changed because i saw your signature and realized the second one on the bottom row is smaller


----------



## mew88

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## JFLUX13

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My Ocean One Vintage Red on a newly acquired Watchadoo SS bracelet...


----------



## King Luis

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



mew88 said:


>


just got the same watch on friday. love it.


----------



## bertulis

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Girlfriend just got me this one...


----------



## Ticker1

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Triton 30 ATM - Nightshot... (waterproof 0,3 ATM in Hamburger drizzle ;-))


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



bertulis said:


> Girlfriend just got me this one...


 Superb choice, it was my second choice after this....










I have a 5513 repro without date, so I felt a Darth Vader config would be a nice change. :think:


----------



## ckhouse80

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Nice bracelet, good quality for this bracelet? Can PM the price you paid?



JFLUX13 said:


> My Ocean One Vintage Red on a newly acquired Watchadoo SS bracelet...


----------



## Steven Seagal

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Just got my mesh bracelet from William Jean. It's fantastic, looks great on the Ocean!


----------



## clucania

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

The mesh looks amazing! Great combo if you ask me...

I've heard good things about William Jean's bracelets! How big is your wrist? How easy was it to resize?


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

The newest member |> of my Steinhart Collection:


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Heiner said:


> The newest member |> of my Steinhart Collection:
> 
> View attachment 353156


 so Cooooool
i see that you already got the New Marine Vintage ! :-! looks Great.
you maybe the First owner to show it .. congratulations.

Tony


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Thank you, Tony! I ordered immediately after having seen Riker's thread 5 days ago !

Heiner


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Heiner said:


> Thank you, Tony! I ordered immediately after having seen Riker's thread 5 days ago !
> 
> Heiner


 Good on ya. 
 sometimes you just have to pull that Trigger without Hesitations .!
there's something Special about this Dial especially the Cream Colored Sub Second. it's just too Sweet to pass up :-!

 i also felt in love with it when i saw it, i'm certain that it'll end up on my Wrist in the near future but mean while i have something Wicked GOOD coming my Way in a few Days ;-)..

 Salute
 Tony


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congrats on the watches guys.... Heiner you are inded the first to show the new MC Vintage (silver) here on WUS....

Keep the pics coming guys... ;-)


----------



## clucania

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Stunning Heiner... Wish my wrist was big enough to pull this off.

Beautiful timepiece, without question!



Heiner said:


> The newest member |> of my Steinhart Collection:
> 
> View attachment 353156


----------



## mah

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My humble collection.


----------



## mew88

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Found the time to take a group shot today so here they are


----------



## pestilence666

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

fresh from my gf today

super belated bday gift....but i feel so happy still


----------



## sinner1974

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here's mine


----------



## Dr JonboyG

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*










Steinhart Ocean Black DLC, but with the Vintage Red face. The lugs are 22mm, not 20, so the NATO straps I had planned to try it on won't fit, so I'm waiting on the new ones I had to order. Accuracy seems not bad, about +6 seconds a day, which is better than my Damasko right now.


----------



## Steven Seagal

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



clucania said:


> The mesh looks amazing! Great combo if you ask me...
> 
> I've heard good things about William Jean's bracelets! How big is your wrist? How easy was it to resize?


It was very easy to resize with two small screwdrivers. My wrist is about 17 cm or 6,7 inches. That's why I went with
that mesh, because a lot of others (especially think ones) are too long.


----------



## Whoknewi

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I put in an order for the OCEAN 1 black DCL, but they don't change the dials anymore. :-(

Get jealous every time I see that vintage red dial on a OCEAN 1 black DLC.


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Whoknewi said:


> ... Get jealous every time I see that [Ocean One] Vintage Red dial on a OCEAN 1 black DLC.


I personally can't tell the difference, so I wouldn't worry. I was interested in a Ocean 1 Black dial, with steel hour markers versus the plain lume, but as the Ocean Black is a "stealth" model, I think the lack of reflective surfaces is a plus. In fact, the steel hands ought to be matte black with lume on the Ocean Black IMHO. Probably easy to have modified on a 2824-2 movement later one....


----------



## pestilence666

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

my lovely twins, one from gf and i cant bear to have any scratch on it!

and the other one bought because i cant pass on the deal! imagibe half price from resale value!


----------



## marshallpangkey

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*










Nav B Chrono


----------



## ffeelliixx

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My first Steinhart.


----------



## flyingpicasso

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Very nice!


----------



## gloryb

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My first Steiny and not my last...


----------



## delco714

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My first Steinhart: 42mm Ocean1 GMT. Just came yesterday, hot off the Steiny production line


----------



## Riddim Driven

*Here's my latest acquisition...*

Just got this new one! They call it Swiss chocolate :-d

Cheers!

RD


----------



## Riker

*Re: Here's my latest acquisition...*

They call it '*tasty*' Swiss chocolate RD................ ;-)



Riddim Driven said:


> Just got this new one! They call it Swiss chocolate :-d
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> RD


----------



## delco714

*Re: Here's my latest acquisition...*



Riddim Driven said:


> Just got this new one! They call it Swiss chocolate :-d
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> RD


i gobbled that up quickly , tasty indeed!


----------



## franzy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



gloryb said:


> My first Steiny and not my last...


Very nice (and rare) Steinhart you have sir.


----------



## bertulis

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



delco714 said:


> My first Steinhart: 42mm Ocean1 GMT. Just came yesterday, hot off the Steiny production line


Such a nice watch.....This, a pilot, and the new Ocean 44 are on my list.


----------



## delco714

Thanks bertulis! I love it!


----------



## pinchycm

*Re: Here's my latest acquisition...*

haha, that's amazing! 


Riddim Driven said:


> Just got this new one! They call it Swiss chocolate :-d
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> RD


----------



## Riddim Driven

*I know, right!*

Funny, I just now cracked it open :-d & yes, as Riker & delco714 confirmed, "tasty". 
Nice touch Steinhart!

RD


----------



## fiatkid

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

These are 2 of mine: ;-)


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Here's my latest acquisition...*



Riddim Driven said:


> Just got this new one! They call it Swiss chocolate :-d


I'm missing something. I didn't order a key fob or strap with my Ocean Black, figured I'd wait until I get a GMT-Ocean .... Was this complimentary gift-wrapping, or...?


----------



## Riddim Driven

*Swiss Candy Bar, w/ Steinhart branding don't ya know *



> I'm missing something. I didn't order a key fob or strap with my Ocean Black, figured I'd wait until I get a GMT-Ocean .... Was this complimentary gift-wrapping, or...?


Hey CJ - Sorry if the pic is hard to identify, but that is a bar of Swiss Chocolate from Steinhart that I received when a watch (Ocean Black) was shipped to me. A little holiday cheer from Steinhart I presume.

You better buy a new Steinhart and maybe you will get the cacao :-d

Cheers

RD


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Swiss Candy Bar, w/ Steinhart branding don't ya know *



Riddim Driven said:


> Hey CJ - Sorry if the pic is hard to identify, but that is a bar of Swiss Chocolate from Steinhart that I received when a watch (Ocean Black) was shipped to me. A little holiday cheer from Steinhart I presume.
> 
> You better buy a new Steinhart and maybe you will get the cacao :-d


:-d yourself. I just bought one 4 weeks ago. Maybe I should buy a frakking key fob or strap. :think:


----------



## Whoknewi

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I got my ocean black a few days ago. Will do a whole photoshoot once the semester is over. Watch is beyond my expectations.

Also, the chocolate was delicious!!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

WOW.
Great Picture of a Great Watch. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## BlueViper

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here is a quick pic of my thre...more on the way!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



BlueViper said:


> Here is a quick pic of my thre...more on the way!


 Beautiful Picture of a GREAT Trio :-!
 Cheers


----------



## Whoknewi

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Cannot wait to own a Nav B Chrono. b-)


----------



## ky70

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

BlueViper thats a great strap on you Aviation GMT... care to enlighten me about that? ;-)


----------



## BlueViper

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



H.Solo said:


> BlueViper thats a great strap on you Aviation GMT... care to enlighten me about that? ;-)


Thanks for the comments!:-!

The strap on the Aviation GMT came from my Benarus Sea Devil Orange Dial kit. You can check with Steve at Benarus to see if he has any extras. He usually does.


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Nice gift from Ol' St. Nick.


----------



## chuckf1

*Re: Here's my latest acquisition...*



Riddim Driven said:


> Just got this new one! They call it Swiss chocolate :-d
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> RD


I got one of those beauties as well. And Steinhart tossed in a Vintage GMT as well. Major jackpot!


----------



## Whoknewi

*Re: Here's my latest acquisition...*

LUME SHOTS!!!


----------



## djs86

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My Christmas Gift, 47mm Nav B-Uhr handwind Unitas 6497 on Special Bracelet Torf Old Vintage with Satined Pre-V buckle, what a work of art this watch is, especially the movement. It winds so smoothly. I love it.


----------



## divided

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Couple pics of my Marine Chrono


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Here's my latest acquisition...*



Whoknewi said:


> LUME SHOTS!!!


Well done sir!


----------



## Alex ate14

*Re: Here's my latest acquisition...*

My first Steinhart!


----------



## naunau

*Re: Here's my latest acquisition...*

http://img202.imageshack.us/i/neige10.jpg/


----------



## djs86

*Re: Here's my latest acquisition...*

Naunau, that is a really nice strap you have on your 47mm B-dial. Might I ask which one it is? Thanks in advance!

Daniel


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Here's my latest acquisition...*

Wearing my new favorite today...


----------



## AAC

*Re: Here's my latest acquisition...*

My black Ocean GMT


----------



## cmcuong

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

here is mine...


----------



## naunau

*Re: Here's my latest acquisition...*



djs86 said:


> Naunau, that is a really nice strap you have on your 47mm B-dial. Might I ask which one it is? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Daniel


Daniel,as far as i can remember(i bought it a year ago) it's a band 103,special cognac vintage
it's not obvious on my pics,neither on steinhart web site, but the strap has white stitching,and it looks great ;-)

Arnaud


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Here's my latest acquisition...*

I've probably posted a pic of this before, but here's a OceanBLACK DLC 1.5 on Hirsch Aero (sharkskin, curved end) strap...


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

i LOVE that Strap very much.!
i'm afraid that this one would be too Long for my Wrist.:-( i thought of getting one but after Mearuring it against my Wrist , i found that the Tail end would reach the Lugs (at 12 O'clock ).!
Wish Gunter Offers this Style in 150mm Length.

if i remember correctly , your Strap is 165mm ??!:think:
Cheers



ky70 said:


>


----------



## djs86

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My Nav B-Uhr and strap collection thus far! :-!









Top (From Left to Right)
Juchten Black #121
Black #87 (I think this is the newer version, similar to the new Chocolate #84)
Chocolate #84

Middle
Steinhart 47mm Nav B-Uhr Stainless Steel Unitas 6497
Special Bracelet Torf Vintage #191 w/OEM Satined buckle (My absolute favorite strap :-!)
Another Pre-V buckle Satined.

Bottom (From Left to Right)
Special Bracelet Tabak #196
Special Bracelet Mocca Old Vintage #127 w/Pre-V Buckle Satined
Special Bracelet Brandy Old Vintage #125 (My 2nd Favorite :-!)

-Daniel


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Help! It won't come off... ;-)


----------



## stfraw

*Re: Here's my latest acquisition...*



Alex ate14 said:


> My first Steinhart!


 Nice watch! Nav B-Uhr 44mm? What's the serial 301 or 801?


----------



## Riddim Driven

*Re: Here's my latest acquisition...*



Chromejob said:


> I've probably posted a pic of this before, but here's a OceanBLACK DLC 1.5 on Hirsch Aero (sharkskin, curved end) strap...


That is an awesome combo! 

RD


----------



## Chuxx

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I finally can post here. My first Steinhart was waiting for me when i got back from the office today. First of many!!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congraulations.
Beautiful watch..
Enjoy ;-)


----------



## Bertelsen

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congrats with the new G-shock screen LOL! 
Seriously, something is really wrong at my end. :-s



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chuxx

Somehow my images are getting mixed up with someone else's. Anyone got an idea why? Same filename perhaps?


----------



## Bertelsen

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I doubt it, I think its the forums, the filename is MCII-R-2358. 
Try clearing your cache, and it should go up to normal.

It did so here.


----------



## Titan II

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congrats Chuxx, that sure is a beauty. I can't wait to get mine. It won't be long now. Wear it in good health.

Rene


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Chuxx said:


> I finally can post here. My first Steinhart was waiting for me when i got back from the office today. First of many!!





Bertelsen said:


> Congrats with the new G-shock screen LOL!
> Seriously, something is really wrong at my end. :-s





Chuxx said:


> Somehow my images are getting mixed up with someone else's. Anyone got an idea why? Same filename perhaps?


I would edit your post and remove the attachments, then re-attach your own images to a new post, or use a hosting service (Photobucket seems popular). It must be on the server, I've tested with a new profile with no WUS cached items at all, still comes up with that Casio.....


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Chromejob, I received your reported post message.

To all: a small glitch with posted images does exist and is being looked into by the programmers. Although it's rare, if it does occur you will need to edit your original post by deleting the images within it and reinserting them. What seems to work best is hosting the image on another server (the way it used to always be done in WUS) rather than uploading the image to WUS. Most of the time uploading the image works fine.


----------



## Alex ate14

*Re: Here's my latest acquisition...*

@stfraw

It's 801  and yes it is a 44 mm with diamond crown!


----------



## Cæsar

*Re: Here's my latest acquisition...*

And this is my Ocean One.

(Started in another thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/omg-ocean-one-black-highly-recomendeble-494855.html.)

C


----------



## Chuxx

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I've hosted the images on my site, and images are coming up just fine now. Here are a few;









































































Cheers!


----------



## stateless

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Lovely combo, Chuxx. The white marine roman with the brown croc strap and brown stitching looks great.

Will you get a black strap for a dressier combo?


----------



## Chuxx

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



stateless said:


> Lovely combo, Chuxx. The white marine roman with the brown croc strap and brown stitching looks great.
> 
> Will you get a black strap for a dressier combo?


I'm looking for one right now. I have an image of a smooth padded black strap with white or black stitching in mind. Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## stateless

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Take a look at the straps Archimede attaches to their deck watch. ARCHIMEDE DeckWatch | Marine Watch

Otherwise Riker makes some really nice custom straps.


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Chuxx said:


> I'm looking for one right now. I have an image of a smooth padded black strap with white or black stitching in mind. Any suggestions anyone?


Chuxx,

I called up Gunter and requested the stock black calf strap that comes on the Military White and he hooked me up. Makes for a dressy black option as it is black with black stitching. I was on the fence about the special bracelet coffee #174 but your pics have sold me. Perfect for a dressy brown option as the stock strap is nice, but too casual with the contrasting white stitching.

Let me know how you do with the black strap.

SJL


----------



## Formula1fan

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I just ordered my first Steinhart Nav B uhr 47mm stainless steel. I cant wait to get it ans when i do ill make sure to post some pictures.

all of the pictures here are awesome


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Chuxx said:


> I'm looking for one right now. I have an image of a smooth padded black strap with white or black stitching in mind. Any suggestions anyone?


Hirsh Medici ... one of the Leonardo line (curved end) ... in smooth nappa, and very comfortable to wear (got it on right now, actually). Got it from WatchObsession (Gary lent me the sizing tool, too), who's on your side of the big puddle. Here t'is on a Steinhart (to keep on topic)...


----------



## djs86

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congratulations, on purchasing a great timepiece Formula1fan. I recently got one of these myself for Christmas, and it hasn't left my wrist since. You are really going to love it. I look forward to seeing your pics when it arrives. Cheers!
-Daniel


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*










Not sure what these random images are at the bottom of my post. Some photobucket crap, apologies....


----------



## djs86

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Such a sharp looking watch, Sean. Looks great on the all black strap and on the OEM brown leather one.


----------



## Chuxx

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

You guys are the best! So many suggestions for a smart black straps for my MCII. I did find something i liked actually, and also by Hirsch. A Black Croco grain strap, but there's a matt and glossy version. Can't decide between the two. o|


----------



## picklepossy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here is mine that just arrived!!!


----------



## Chuxx

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Wear in good health Pickle! I always get a kick out of seeing this watch, and on your black strap, it looks fantastic. Enjoy!


----------



## Bertelsen

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My brand new MCII, I love it!


----------



## Whoknewi

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My new (used) SAWLE =D


----------



## sbeams

Wearing my non-updated Pepsi GMT on this snowy day today


----------



## stfraw

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*









Got it couple weeks ago. Stunning. More pictures to come


----------



## Kwabbernoot

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My Ocean One Vintage Red.


----------



## downer

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Nav-B Chrono II - on steel bracelet..


----------



## 5661nicholas

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Some more Vintage Red love


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Something "old"


----------



## djs86

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Really nice watch, Michael! Don't see many of those around here.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

you know HOW to take Great Photos.!!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

hey Richard. that Bracelet looks Awesome.:-!
and of course a Great looking Chrono..


----------



## randb

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

H Solo that is REALLY nice I love the no date..... do they make these anymore? I would have bought this over the Vintage red. Which movement??

Cheers


----------



## gulielmus

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My new Aviation Automatic:








I love it.


----------



## johnchoe

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

New arrival today-- Love the clean lines and look of the Steinhart Vintage Red!


----------



## shania176

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

dpd just came with this one, only a phone pic, will get better later..


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



gulielmus said:


> My new Aviation Automatic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it.


 i love it too.
congratulations.


----------



## Formula1fan

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

47mm Nav B Uhr on my 8 inch wrist is the perfect combination.


----------



## edwinwalke

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



randb said:


> H Solo that is REALLY nice I love the no date..... do they make these anymore? I would have bought this over the Vintage red. Which movement??
> 
> Cheers


They are no longer made but a few distributors still have some. It has the 2824 same as the Vintage Red. Gnomon watches in Singapore shows them in stock for $420.


----------



## j stuff

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

my coke gmt 








*EDIT: No posting of sales in this forum! Read the WUS rules. Uwe W.*


----------



## randb

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Thanks Edwinwalke


----------



## Whoknewi

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## S4Ducati

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



















I'm new here and I have looked through this thread and have not seen my version of Steinhart so here it is:







Sometimes a black and white does the subject justice.


----------



## peakay

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My first Steinhart, recently arrived, currently +/- 0 seconds over 24 hours!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



S4Ducati said:


> View attachment 385363
> View attachment 385364
> View attachment 385365
> I'm new here and I have looked through this thread and have not seen my version of Steinhart so here it is:
> 
> View attachment 385361
> Sometimes a black and white does the subject justice.


Huh ?!?!?!?
 what is this Thing ???. nevery seen anything like it before.!. 
WOW, that a very Rare Bird.! looks very VERY Nice and Very Vintage (as if it were made in the 70ies ;-) ). but doesn't look like one of those L.Es. when was this Made. ?

do you mind sharing some Specs with us Please ?!

 Thank you
 Tony


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

G'day Tony,

S4Ducati's Steinhart is the old Mach 1 Black. It was released in 2006 if memory serves me right... There are a few out there but not many seen here in the forum...



Tony A.H said:


> Huh ?!?!?!?
> what is this Thing ???. nevery seen anything like it before.!.
> WOW, that a very Rare Bird.! looks very VERY Nice and Very Vintage (as if it were made in the 70ies ;-) ). but doesn't look like one of those L.Es. when was this Made. ?
> 
> do you mind sharing some Specs with us Please ?!
> 
> Thank you
> Tony


S4Ducati, welcome to the forum & congrats on the Mach 1 Black....;-)


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Thank James for the feedback.
it is a Great and Unique Watch.

Always Good Surprises from Steinhart !! ;-) 
it Amazes me how many Different/Variant Models our Guy has made since the Birth of the Company. we all know that Steinhart is fairly New but lots of Progress for sure :-!

Cheers


----------



## jhuerta

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

































Ocean 1 Vintage Red w/ 22mm Munihonsband "Vintage" ammo strap


----------



## jhuerta

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*









Ocean 1 Vintage Red









Ocean 1 Vintage Red









Ocean 1 Vintage Red


----------



## CptSlow

I really like the look of my Nav-B on a watchadoo bracelet.


----------



## radarcontact

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



jhuerta said:


> Ocean 1 Vintage Red w/ 22mm Munihonsband "Vintage" ammo strap


Absolutely in love with that combo!|>


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## G00dband

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Just received it ... Nav. B-Uhr LSE


----------



## GX9901

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

A few pics of my Marine Chronometer II Roman with a black strap switched for me by Steinhart:









Number 458









I wasn't sure if it will have the gold plated base on the movement, so I'm glad that it does. I like it!

























Size comparison with my PAM312. It has more or less the same dimensions but the MCII wears bigger.


----------



## a pine tree

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



G00dband said:


> Just received it ... Nav. B-Uhr LSE


Looks fantastic! Great choice!


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congrats to all on your new Steinharts. Wear them well & keep the pics & any comments coming...;-)


----------



## thsiao

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



GX9901 said:


>


Nice side-by-side comparison shots with the PAM. Thanks for that.


----------



## cuts33

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

New MCII Roman with Band 109 - Buffalo Mocca Vintage (Not the one I ordered but still looks nice).


----------



## laiza_j

S4Ducati said:


> View attachment 385363
> View attachment 385364
> View attachment 385365
> I'm new here and I have looked through this thread and have not seen my version of Steinhart so here it is:
> 
> View attachment 385361
> Sometimes a black and white does the subject justice.


nice one


----------



## cuts33

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

More pics


----------



## djs86

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congratulations on the Marine Chronometer II Roman, Cuts33. Wow, even that watch looks amazing on those XL pilot straps. I REALLY REALLY REALLY like it! Wear it well and in good health!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Great Duo. :-!
but STLL think that the 312 looks Bigger.. maybe it's one of those things that have to seen in the Flesh to judge. :think:

Cheers
Tony


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



CptSlow said:


> I really like the look of my Nav-B on a watchadoo bracelet.


whatever Rocks your Boat/World. ;-)
wear it in good health..


----------



## GX9901

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Tony A.H said:


> Great Duo. :-!
> but STLL think that the 312 looks Bigger.. maybe it's one of those things that have to seen in the Flesh to judge. :think:
> 
> Cheers
> Tony


Thanks!

I agree that on the pictures I've posted, the 312 does look bigger. On wrist, however, I find the MCII to look bigger, probably due to the big white dial. No matter how big it looks, I'm really enjoying the MCII!


----------



## cuts33

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



djs86 said:


> Congratulations on the Marine Chronometer II Roman, Cuts33. Wow, even that watch looks amazing on those XL pilot straps. I REALLY REALLY REALLY like it! Wear it well and in good health!


Thank you! It really does look better than advertised. The domed sapphire crystal is something I had not seen before and is hard to capture in pictures. It gives it a very unique appearance IMO. And the blue hands are really incredible.


----------



## Sheldon N

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My new (to me) Steinhart Ocean 1 Black arrived in the mail today! Got it all set up on a Maratac NATO strap, what an awesome watch. This is my first automatic, and I'm hooked!


----------



## emeijer007

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Picked up this one yesterday, I like it!


----------



## Björn Nordström

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Sheldon N said:


> My new (to me) Steinhart Ocean 1 Black arrived in the mail today! Got it all set up on a Maratac NATO strap, what an awesome watch. This is my first automatic, and I'm hooked!


Very good photo! And yes, that is awesome, and that NATO strap really suits the Ocean One.


----------



## Sheldon N

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Thanks Bjorn!


----------



## Fender

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Just a quick shot of my first Steinhart. I'm not sure what to get next, but I'm pretty sure I'll be getting something from Gunter around tax rebate time.

Timekeeping is very good at +1/day.


----------



## stfraw

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Absolutely love it, great watch, pics from my IPhone.


----------



## Formula1fan

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

The blue hands look awesome. Great pictures. I dig my Nav B Uhr but thats a beautiful piece. Great choice


----------



## stfraw

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Formula1fan said:


> The blue hands look awesome. Great pictures. I dig my Nav B Uhr but thats a beautiful piece. Great choice


 Thank you. It looks fantastic in good light.


----------



## Björn Nordström

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

stfraw, I see you are from Gotham, must go there some time. Can I ask you, do you wear your Nav B when you are dressed up as Bruce Wayne or that other fellow?


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Fantastic.!
great Watch. 
BTW, very Nice Pictures from an iphone.!!!


----------



## rukrem

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Proteus #16


----------



## jhuerta

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Sweet!


----------



## stfraw

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Björn Nordström said:


> stfraw, I see you are from Gotham, must go there some time. Can I ask you, do you wear your Nav B when you are dressed up as Bruce Wayne or that other fellow?


I can't tell you brother, you could unmask me an then I would have no choice but to silence you forever 



Tony A.H said:


> Fantastic.!
> great Watch.
> BTW, very Nice Pictures from an iphone.!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Cambio

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Can you share with us what model the GMT chronometer is? Does the left crown control the innner GMT dial ala the old IWC Aquatimer??

Inquiring minds want to know ...

[This applies to mcmoto's earlier post: here]


----------



## Björn Nordström

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



> Björn Nordström: stfraw, I see you are from Gotham, must go there some time. Can I ask you, do you wear your Nav B when you are dressed up as Bruce Wayne or that other fellow?
> stfraw: I can't tell you brother, you could unmask me an then I would have no choice but to silence you forever


O thuo Caped Crusader, I think it suits any of your outfits! I might just order one myself


----------



## stfraw

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Björn Nordström said:


> O thuo Caped Crusader, I think it suits any of your outfits! I might just order one myself


I can tell you one thing - you won't be dissapointed. Guaranteed


----------



## SJL

Had some good sunlight this afternoon so snapped a few quick pics.


----------



## stfraw

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Took it outside today


----------



## Dr JonboyG

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My friends at Commonwealth are doing another watch, and had some custom NATO straps made up for me:










The green and Red/White/Blue ones are 20mm so won't go with the Steinhart


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Black nylon, I like it. :think: Just back from a little modification by Duarte Mendonca....










... Just teasing ...


----------



## Dr JonboyG

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Great mod. I have plans to do something similar with mine but other stuff keeps getting in the way.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Chromejob said:


> Black nylon, I like it. :think: Just back from a little modification by Duarte Mendonca....
> 
> ...


 i like your Style.
the second Picture is Awesome.:-!


----------



## Drum2000

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Mine -


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## makra

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Hi all,

I am new in the forum and would like to show you a few of my watches.

Here is one of my Steinhart´s



















Have a nice evening!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Welcome to the Steinhart Forum makra.
Nice Aviation.and Strap too ;-)


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Got a red one at last...


----------



## hswjr

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I'm another Noob but will definitely be getting some more.


----------



## bankmind80

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I fixed it...looks much better now! :-!


----------



## gtcrispy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


navb_front by gtcrispy, on Flickr


----------



## Stefan Tapp

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

This one arrived today............................





































My first thoughts were how big it was, I've owned a couple of 46-48mm Breitlings before but they never looked as big as this!

Having said that though, being titanium, it's nice and light, quality is superb!

Stef


----------



## bankmind80

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

All of them


----------



## Sheldon N

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Finally got my Ocean 1 Black back from MCWW today! I had them remove the cyclops which I didn't like the look of at all. Jay did a great job and I'm really happy with how it turned out. Here's a wrist shot with the new sleeker look!


----------



## Riddim Driven

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Brilliant! Looks great! I don't like "cyclops" either. BTW You have the Ocean 1 --- For clarification sake, this is the Ocean 1 "Black". It doesn't have a "cyclops" to begin with 

Congrats on your new mod Ocean 1

RD












Sheldon N said:


> Finally got my Ocean 1 Black back from MCWW today! I had them remove the cyclops which I didn't like the look of at all. Jay did a great job and I'm really happy with how it turned out. Here's a wrist shot with the new sleeker look!


----------



## Sheldon N

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Thanks! I really dig the look of the black version too.

I think Steinhart refers to yours as the "Ocean Black DLC" and mine as the "Ocean 1 Black", at least that's how they've got it currently listed on their website. Kind of confusing, if you ask me! 

Steinhart Watches - exklusive Uhren für Liebhaber - Fliegeruhren, Chronographen


----------



## Riddim Driven

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I agree Sheldon ;-) Mine is actually the precursor to the DLC. It's the PVD version, but frankly, I think they are both the same :think:

:-d

I've owned sevral iterations of the Ocean to include the GMT, but I love the watches without the cyclops -- glad Steinhart made the offering in the black/black model as well as their Ocean vintage Red series.

Enjoy your awesome Steinhart - de-cyclopsed :-d

RD



Sheldon N said:


> Thanks! I really dig the look of the black version too.
> 
> I think Steinhart refers to yours as the "Ocean Black DLC" and mine as the "Ocean 1 Black", at least that's how they've got it currently listed on their website. Kind of confusing, if you ask me!
> 
> Steinhart Watches - exklusive Uhren für Liebhaber - Fliegeruhren, Chronographen


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congrats to all....

Keep the pics & your thoughts coming fella's.....;-)


----------



## Riddim Driven

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

James, How are you sir! Always great to see you! Thank you for your support 

Cheers mate,

RD


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

G'day mate, I am well thanks, trust you are too...

It is a great little community we have here & seeing the new & old members Steinharts makes it all worthwhile...

Have a good day buddy...



Riddim Driven said:


> James, How are you sir! Always great to see you! Thank you for your support
> 
> Cheers mate,
> 
> RD


----------



## Dennix

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My first Steinhart, totally pleased! Thanks Gunter.


----------



## Dennix

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

And this is my second one, much more pleased!


----------



## Dog

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Fedex came by today...and my first encounter with Steinhart was a fact!
A few, fast Hipstamatic pix follows...










And inside the box










The Triton 100 ATM Black! 
Packgaging was great, no bad QC in sight, could not wait to cut the strap and fit it for my wrist










and one more...










And lume on this thing(need to reshoot with my Leica!)










All in all, a great experience - quality, fit and finish that is really convincing.
Will not be my last Steinhart!

O.


----------



## richc1958

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## spain72

*Re: Marine Timer*



Uwe W. said:


> The Marine Timer is one of the most underrated models in the Steinhart range and one of my favorites.


It is simply the best "marine" watch in the whole collection. Nothing to compare to it is around...


----------



## music_healing

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Steinhart Nav-B Uhr 44 mm Vintage LE.


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Riddim Driven said:


> Brilliant! Looks great! I don't like "cyclops" either. BTW You have the Ocean 1 --- For clarification sake, this is the Ocean 1 "Black". It doesn't have a "cyclops" to begin with





Sheldon N said:


> Thanks! I really dig the look of the black version too.
> I think Steinhart refers to yours as the "Ocean Black DLC" and mine as the "Ocean 1 Black", at least that's how they've got it currently listed on their website. Kind of confusing, if you ask me!


It IS confusing. They're all "Ocean One" watches according to casebacks. The Ocean Ones (black and green) say "Ocean One" on the dial, but the "Ocean Black DLC" explicitly calls it an "*OceanBLACK*" on the dial. The Ocean One Vintage Red is also an "Ocean One" (as per caseback and dial), but with an additional red line to appear similar to an old Rolex "double-red."









This IS the "show us" thread, so keeping a little bit to topic....

Confused yet? :-s The *Ocean Forty-Four *(called Ocean 44 on the site) currently has a caseback reading ... "Ocean One." Don't take my word for it, see for yourself on the site. :-d


----------



## Ticker1

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Proteus #64 as a "Mountaineer"... - not really in Hamburg ;-)


----------



## xinxin

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

^^ introducing the twin brother.... just got this today. my first Steiny.


----------



## radarcontact

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My first Steinhart:









Proteus LE No.40/111

B-Uhr incoming ;-)


----------



## LH2

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*










Black Sheep of the Steinhart line? Maybe, but I really dig this watch! It's tough to photograph with that domed crystal though...


----------



## Dog

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Number two arrived today - 47mm of joy. Extreme contrast to my Triton, but love it all the same!










O.


----------



## bertulis

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Finally got my 47mm Nav b (after 14 or so days)...love it, just a few issues (pics below)







Caseback








Now the issues, there seems to be a scratch on the bezel at 12 o'clock (seen in the second picture) and then there is a scratch on the strap that came with it...hmmmm


----------



## djs86

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I'll share my three beautiful Steinhart timepieces, all resting on a bottle of my favorite beer! Ocean One Vintage Red (early bezel) on OD Nato Strap, 47mm Nav B-Uhr on the new Special Bracelet Cognac Old Vintage and SAWLE 224/333 on Havana!


----------



## richc1958

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here are the pics of my new 44 auto that I received yesterday and my Triton 30 I received a few weeks ago
























The Triton 30


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congrats on the new Steinharts guys.......

Bertulis, the mark on the strap can be overcome with a black pen or sharpie. If it bothers you contact Steinhart & they will sort it for you. The case scratch isn't nice to see but if you can live with it then I have no doubt you will continue to be super impressed with the watch. Again if it bugs you contact Steinhart & they will sort it for you, but it is certainly a scratch that can be vey easily fixed...


----------



## djs86

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I love that Triton 30ATM, Richc1958! It is such a beautiful watch, and that Ocean 44 Auto isn't too bad either. What strap do you have on it? It looks really good! Wear them both well and in good health! Cheers!

Daniel 
https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=87362


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



bertulis said:


> Finally got my 47mm Nav b (after 14 or so days)...love it, just a few issues (pics below)
> View attachment 408978
> 
> Caseback
> View attachment 408981
> 
> 
> Now the issues, there seems to be a scratch on the bezel at 12 o'clock (seen in the second picture) and then there is a scratch on the strap that came with it...hmmmm
> View attachment 408982
> 
> 
> View attachment 408983


Congratulations.
 The Scratch Appears very Light .i think you can Fix it with no problem.
 you can get an Eraser in a Form of a Pen . it's much better than a Regular Eraser cause the Tip is Small and Stiff. it works as a Sand Paper.! 
 but remember to Brush left & Right exactly the SAME Direction of Brushed Case Surface . it's very important, otherwise it'll look BAD .

Cheers


----------



## richc1958

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



djs86 said:


> I love that Triton 30ATM, Richc1958! It is such a beautiful watch, and that Ocean 44 Auto isn't too bad either. What strap do you have on it? It looks really good! Wear them both well and in good health! Cheers!
> 
> Daniel
> https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=87362


The strap on the triton is an elephant hide (yes legal) strap that was made for me by Brian at BJ Straps (www.bjstrap.com) Man is an artist

Rich


----------



## RM008V2

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Two Steinhart and in expectation of the third in command : " OCEAN FORTY FOUR GMT BLACK "

























Cheers,


----------



## rukrem

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



bertulis said:


> Finally got my 47mm Nav b (after 14 or so days)...love it, just a few issues
> 
> Now the issues, there seems to be a scratch on the bezel at 12 o'clock (seen in the second picture) and then there is a scratch on the strap that came with it...hmmmm


Not really the appropriate thread for this! This is a show your Steinhart thread; not show and complain ...


----------



## bertulis

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



rukrem said:


> Not really the appropriate thread for this! This is a show your Steinhart thread; not show and complain ...


I mean, I always could have started a new thread and titled it "Steinhart's QC sucks" but that wouldn't have been very nice would it? I simply showed my new watch, and mentioned that it came with a few surprises.


----------



## rukrem

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



bertulis said:


> I mean, I always could have started a new thread and titled it "Steinhart's QC sucks" but that wouldn't have been very nice would it? I simply showed my new watch, and mentioned that it came with a few surprises.


That was unwarranted ... congratulations on being you!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



bertulis said:


> I mean, I always could have started a new thread and titled it "Steinhart's QC sucks" but that wouldn't have been very nice would it? I simply showed my new watch, and mentioned that it came with a few surprises.


 Class Act .!

and oh. BTW, YOU ARE MOST WELCOME. GLAD I COULD HELP.!!!


----------



## bertulis

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Tony A.H said:


> Class Act .!
> 
> and oh. BTW, YOU ARE MOST WELCOME. GLAD I COULD HELP.!!!


Gentlemen, Gentlemen...relax, I was only being sarcastic in my comments in that most people would have started a new thread and demanded that "Steinharts QC sucks, and something must be done." I apologize for merely showing the watch that I just received from Steinhart along with the MINOR flaws it came with. Will this in any way prevent me from recommending Steinhart? No. Will this prevent me from buying another watch from them? No. I love the brand and will continue to support them.

And Tony, my apologies for not thanking you. I was annoyed by the other comment and completely forgot to mention your help.


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Guys, spitwads and taunts after school in the playground only please. Bertulis showed his watch, including a minor defect, no harm done. This is the "Show your Steinhart" thread, not "fawning over and adulation of Steinhart" thread.

Bertulis, got a QC concern, talk to Steinhart directly about it, general consensus is that Gunter and his team bend over backwards making things right for customers. We here can only comment and give you our two cents.

Speaking of showing off, anyone for oceanBLACK on mesh?


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



bertulis said:


> Gentlemen, Gentlemen...relax, I was only being sarcastic in my comments in that most people would have started a new thread and demanded that "Steinharts QC sucks, and something must be done." I apologize for merely showing the watch that I just received from Steinhart along with the MINOR flaws it came with. Will this in any way prevent me from recommending Steinhart? No. Will this prevent me from buying another watch from them? No. I love the brand and will continue to support them.
> 
> And Tony, my apologies for not thanking you. I was annoyed by the other comment and completely forgot to mention your help.


no Apology necessarily.;-) guess you meant no Harm. 
 unfortunately the Siber World isn't the Best Tool to communicate with People, Especially knowing how they Feel. we don't know if someone is joking of Bashing. 
 but all Cool

take care.


----------



## WJBecker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My new Ocean One 44mm, just arrived today :-!


----------



## rukrem

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Proteus on Hirsch Extreme ...


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My latest aquisition... a "World Traveler"


----------



## Thomashek

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My new Triton has arrived yesterday


----------



## abook

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

got my Proteus yesterday

|>


----------



## koolpep

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Couldn't be happier with my new Proteus which arrived yesterday too!!

What a gorgeous watch. Currently in "Black Celebration" mode... ;-) Love it and its versatility.

And am surprised how fast I get used to the towering height of the watch, looove the titanium case, man, it really is a stunning watch. So also here, thanks to all involved for making this a reality and me proud owner 072 of 111.

All the best,
Ralf


----------



## bertulis

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My Vintage Red and Nav B together...hopefully more to join soon


----------



## brugo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My GMT and my brother's Vintage Red:


----------



## hereof

My Piece 

Nav.B-Uhr vintage TITAN
47mm.


----------



## Euterpe

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My Proteus was delivery friday and still on my wrist night and day ;-)










Next step, looking for a new bracelet with a deployment buckle.

Some pictures follow asap


----------



## djs86

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I couldn't help taking a picture of my game-day SAWLE, which I wear because it closely represents my schools colors (black and gold). My school just made it to its first Final Four in school history so I am really excited, and a little drunk as well! This picture is taken on the back of my VCU hoodie! LET'S GO RAMS!


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

A little drunk huh....... Well if the pic of yours I am seeing is actually that bad & not just my computer then I agree......:-d..:-d...:-d....:-d

Congrats to your team... Enjoy it...:-!



djs86 said:


> I couldn't help taking a picture of my game-day SAWLE, which I wear because it closely represents my schools colors (black and gold). My school just made it to its first Final Four in school history so I am really excited, and a little drunk as well! This picture is taken on the back of my VCU hoodie! LET'S GO RAMS!
> 
> View attachment 411742


----------



## djs86

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Thanks James! My apologies on the photography, it was taken using my Droid w/ flash because of poor lighting. Still captures my school spirit and Steinhart's beautiful craftsmanship!


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

No need to apologise mate..... You are on a high, enjoy it & go Rams...



djs86 said:


> Thanks James! My apologies on the photography, it was taken using my Droid w/ flash because of poor lighting. Still captures my school spirit and Steinhart's beautiful craftsmanship!


----------



## zippofan

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My new Ocean Vintage


----------



## hereof

47mm Ti 

See the reflection on the crystal - it's Spring time in Tel Aviv.


----------



## Titan II

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congratulations zippofan. Looks like a perfect fit to me. Enjoy it in good health.

Rene


----------



## Björn Nordström

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

The Nav B Titanium looks great on you, Hereof. And I find the Ocean Vintage more and more attractive once i found out how similar it is to Rolex Explorer 2, Zippofan.

Funny thing that people like to take wristshots at the steeringwheel of their cars, seems almost mandatory! I just have to do that as well some time. lol


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Cool shot
Nice Ride. ;-)


----------



## cambridgewill

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Fantastic photos mate. Obviously handy with the Ultraviolet!


----------



## Euterpe

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## Thomashek

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

It's Spring time in Warsaw ;-) 



http://img849.imageshack.us/i/dsc01479q.jpg/


----------



## djs86

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Great pictures, Thomashek. Thank you for posting them. I think these are the first pictures of the 30ATM taken outside during the day time. I really love this watch and will be getting one this summer. Wear yours well and in good health. Cheers!

Daniel


----------



## Sheldon N

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Almost the end of the workday... caught myself checking the time a little too often. 

Love this watch on a black Zulu, sleek and clean. Especially with no cyclops!


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My latest, Proteus #111..............................



















Congrats to all new Steinhart owners... Keep the pics coming fella's.....;-)


----------



## Euterpe

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Riker said:


> My latest, Proteus #111..............................
> 
> Congrats to all new Steinhart owners... Keep the pics coming fella's.....;-)


Welcome to the Proteus family :-!


----------



## Titan II

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Riker said:


> My latest, Proteus #111..............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all new Steinhart owners... Keep the pics coming fella's.....;-)


Congrats on the Proteus James. I'm guessing they've all found their way home now?

Rene


----------



## primerak

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## Björn Nordström

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Sheldon N said:


> Almost the end of the workday... caught myself checking the time a little too often.
> 
> Love this watch on a black Zulu, sleek and clean. Especially with no cyclops!


Ha-ha, of course, I would too, she is a beauty!


----------



## KILOFINAL

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Riker said:


> My latest, Proteus #111..............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all new Steinhart owners... Keep the pics coming fella's.....;-)


Congrats Riker......I love that watch. Wear it in good health


----------



## mko

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Sheldon N said:


> Almost the end of the workday... caught myself checking the time a little too often.
> 
> Love this watch on a black Zulu, sleek and clean. Especially with no cyclops!


Nice combo! How did you get the cyclops off? I was thinking of getting the DLC because it didn't have a cyclops and has a sapphire crystal. This would work for me. Cheers.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

ahhhhh.
there she is, and in all it's Glory .. That Serial Nr is so Cooooool :-!

BIG Congrats James. wear it in godd Health.

Tony


----------



## Sheldon N

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



mko said:


> Nice combo! How did you get the cyclops off? I was thinking of getting the DLC because it didn't have a cyclops and has a sapphire crystal. This would work for me. Cheers.


I tried briefly to get it off myself (heat + sharp blade) but it wasn't happening. I ended up sending it to Jay at Motor City Watch Works and he removed it for $25. Money well spent!


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Thanks Kilo & Tony.....

Keep the pics coming fella's. Always great to see members pics of their Steinharts.....;-)


----------



## iceman64

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My Nav-B Chrono Mark II on a Maratac Elite strap. Still in lust with this one  .


----------



## tmoris

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## dmon

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My second Steinhart arrived today.


----------



## manofstyle

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My god...iceman64 I love that watch every time I see it! Wear it often!


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Aviation Stainless Steel - partly polished with golden hex-screws...


----------



## winson

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Let see......


----------



## Thomashek

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

There is my Triton 30atm today on my wirst


----------



## hswjr

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

New NavB-Uhr today
My first manual wind in 35 years


----------



## radarcontact

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My second Steinhart arrived yersterday 

Massive and beautiful:

















The obligatory wristshot:









I had some doubts about its size :think: ...Now I think I'll manage to pull it... ;-)


----------



## golfjunky1

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## Ticker1

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Proteus in the night...


----------



## Björn Nordström

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



radarcontact said:


> My second Steinhart arrived yersterday
> 
> Massive and beautiful:
> 
> View attachment 416577
> 
> 
> View attachment 416578
> 
> 
> The obligatory wristshot:
> 
> View attachment 416583
> 
> 
> I had some doubts about its size :think: ...Now I think I'll manage to pull it... ;-)


Aah, looks so nice! (Not your hairy arm, the Nav B :-d ) What size is your wrist?


----------



## richc1958

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My current three Steinharts with more planned


----------



## radarcontact

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Björn Nordström said:


> Aah, looks so nice! (Not your hairy arm, the Nav B :-d ) What size is your wrist?


Thanks, it is nice indeed!

ha ha, the wrists on my hairy paws are 19cm in diameter (about 7,5"). The Nav-B in its 47 mm is by no means a small watch...it is bloody big  nevertheless its proportions are gorgeous - In terms of design, the classic B-Uhr simplistic look is an example of clarity, its tool like feel is a real tribute to the original Beobachtungsuhren.


----------



## Alter Soldat

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Arctic Ocean1


----------



## divided

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Quick cell phone pic at the office



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mko

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



winson said:


> Let see......
> 
> View attachment 414889


Wow...great pic!


----------



## Euterpe

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Ticker1 said:


> Proteus in the night...


Wow, great pic, the brown leather strap is so nice but seems to be a little bit smaller than 24mm...:think:
Do you have a deployment buckle on it?
Cheers


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Thomashek said:


> There is my Triton 30atm today on my wirst


 there's nothing more Beautiful than a Grey Dial and Brown Strap.!!
loos GREAT :-! :-!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



radarcontact said:


> My second Steinhart arrived yersterday
> 
> View attachment 416583
> 
> 
> I had some doubts about its size :think: ...Now I think I'll manage to pull it... ;-)


are you kidding ?!!!
fits your Wrist Perfectly.!!
congratulations.


----------



## tobitas

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



H.Solo said:


> Aviation Stainless Steel - partly polished with golden hex-screws...


Looking good! 
An aviation might be my next one, maybe in gold?
Still waiting for my current order to be shipped though...


----------



## Jerzee201

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Received my new Ocean 44

Love it!


----------



## 20_100

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



H.Solo said:


> My latest aquisition... a "World Traveler"


Nice  Never seen this one before..... Where did you find it?


----------



## Thomashek

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Tony A.H said:


> there's nothing more Beautiful than a Grey Dial and Brown Strap.!!
> loos GREAT :-! :-!


Thank you .. A few new photos  Strap from Benarus ..


----------



## ColinW

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I've had my 44mm Nav B since Xmas and, after lots of wrist time, I have something to say about it: It's awesome! 




They switched the strap like I asked at no charge and enclosed a bar of chocolate that may be the best chocolate I've ever had. I wish I knew who made it.

Well, I'm hooked now. I have an Ocean 1 in green in the mail.


----------



## Damradas

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My Proteus on Custom Leatherstrap


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Yep, Proteus rocks custom straps......


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Enjoy it Colin.

Great looking Watch and Strap combo.
i love the last Picture. a Perfect Bomber Jacket for the Occasion ;-)


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



ColinW said:


> I've had my 44mm Nav B since Xmas and, after lots of wrist time, I have something to say about it: It's awesome!


Nice thumbnails, but unfortunately you've made the larger versions private in Flickr. Using Flickr's tools, you can mark them with Creative Commons licensing, and control (to some extent) the visibility of your pics.


----------



## nicolnicolnicol

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Hi all. New member here. Gotten my first Steinhart just yeterday. It's a 47mm automatic nav b-uhr by gnomon watches. Cheers


----------



## Damradas

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



nicolnicolnicol said:


> Hi all. New member here. Gotten my first Steinhart just yeterday. It's a 47mm automatic nav b-uhr by gnomon watches. Cheers


Welcome on WUS. Very nice Steinhart. Congratulations!


----------



## rukrem

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



nicolnicolnicol said:


>


I really like the central seconds on this model! |>


----------



## Björn Nordström

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

It's a beauty! And I don't think it's too small on your wrist.


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Sunday watch :-!...


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Very nice Steinharts fella's..... Keep the pics & comments coming....;-)


----------



## klvru

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



nicolnicolnicol said:


> Hi all. New member here. Gotten my first Steinhart just yeterday. It's a 47mm automatic nav b-uhr by gnomon watches. Cheers


Hey just wondering how big is your wrist? I really like the 47mm nav.b but not sure if I can pull it off.


----------



## martincarl

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I know you guys have seen a bunch of these already but you haven't seen mine yet 

Arrived today, the plexi is stunning!


----------



## Temption

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## Thomashek

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Today


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congratulations nico
enjoy it


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

NICE. !

wearing Mine today.









older Wrist Shot. but it will do.









Cheers
Tony


----------



## thsiao

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

^^^ Beautiful!!!

I wore my Proteus with a brown Panatime strap today... I think the brown looks nice with the SS bezel.


----------



## SJL

Getting ready for the Easter weekend...


----------



## Bertelsen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

phewwwww. Great Shot.!!

what a View :-! :-! :-!


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Some sunlight for the skin under my watch :-!...







photo made in 2008


----------



## Bertelsen

Thanks Tony! It is really nice here!
My fathers and mothers in laws cabin. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerzee201

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

A re-up of a previous post, finally got some time for a proper shoot.


----------



## India Whiskey Charlie

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Jerzee201 said:


> A re-up of a previous post, finally got some time for a proper shoot.


Great shots! Finally, some pictures that show-off the 44 really well. Thank you for posting these...:-!


----------



## Wireless

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Amazing shots! The best pics of this model I've seen before! 
Thanks for posting, Jerzee and wear in good health!


----------



## Jerzee201

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Thank you!


----------



## Euterpe

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Jerzee201 said:


> A re-up of a previous post, finally got some time for a proper shoot.
> 
> View attachment 426214


Very nice shots! and nice watch.


----------



## cochese2323

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Does the 44 series have a flat or domed crystal?


----------



## Jerzee201

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

@cochese2323, it is flat

Couple more shots at a different angle, and ghost-effect fade of the bezel...


----------



## rukrem

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Heiner said:


> Some sunlight for the skin under my watch :-!...
> View attachment 425681
> 
> photo made in 2008


such a masterpiece...


----------



## richc1958

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My new Proteus arrived today 55/111


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

really Gorgeous :-!.!! a Place to Reflect and Dream .!
Thanks for sending the Picture.


----------



## epezikpajoow

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Not my first Steinhart, owned a Vintage Red and the LGE before. I got this one about 2 weeks ago, haven't had time to take some real pictures so this is my Q&D contribution of the 44 GMT Black


























I absolutely love it!

Eric


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

those Pictures are not Bad AT ALL .!!

Congratulations Eric .Enjoy it.


----------



## Damradas

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Steinhart Nav B Chrono 47 mm:


----------



## Damradas

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Nav B Chrono 47 mm :-!


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## Damradas

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Very nice, Micha. I like the Triton 100atm black a lot :-!

Today I wear the Nav B Chrono 47:


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Time to buy a new Steinhart, Damradas. We've seen your watch 3x in the last week. :-d


----------



## Damradas

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Yes well - very sharp...please take a look in this thread tomorrow 
- it's the fourth time you see my Steinhart :-d


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Fighting _feuer _with _feuer_....


----------



## leroytwohawks

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Well I just joined the Steinhart family. I got this Ocean One off the Sales Corner, it came in yesterday and it's a fantastic watch. I've owned several so called High end watches over the years with the same movement and this one ranks right up with them at a much better price. The pics are from the original owner, but he did such a nice job on them that I'll just use his.


----------



## djs86

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

SAWLE 224/333 on Rustica Old Vintage. Possibly my favorite combination of all, and stopped me from thinking of letting this beauty go. I think it looks great, what do you think?









I finally found a Pre-V buckle that matches the finish of the SAWLE :-!


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

A perfect match for this watch!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Agree with you.Great Combo. :-!

(and i also Love a Black on Black for this Particular Watch. but that's a side issue )..
BTW, Good Catch on the Pre-V Buckle.! :-!

enjoy it.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congratulations.
the Blue Bezel is so Coooooool.b-)

wear it Well


----------



## Thomashek

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My Steinhart Triton 30atm on Benarus distressed strap


----------



## referee

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My new watch!!
TRITON 100 atm Black DLC





















































:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congratulations Thomashek and Referee.
2 very Nice Watches. :-!

enjoy


----------



## ew03877286

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

new fan from HK, My Ocean Black is comming soon....so exciting. i can put in on my wrist to feel it, no need just keep watching u nice watch! Cheer


----------



## aafanatic

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Hey Y'all,
My 44 Auto arrived today. Totally Awesome! Just the right size. I can't wait to buy MORE! :-d










b-) ****** * Gotta love those Bond Zulus* ******* b-)


----------



## aafanatic

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



ew03877286 said:


> new fan from HK, My Ocean Black is comming soon....so exciting. i can put in on my wrist to feel it, no need just keep watching u nice watch! Cheer


Welcome EW,
you won't be disappointed. I know what you mean, living off of other people's pictures of their watches. I actually printed and framed them so I could see them at my desk.


----------



## Damradas

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Nav B Chrono 47 black (DLC) :-!


----------



## Formula1fan

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Tony

Your Marine Chrono is really nice. The colors are are perfect. I hope they re introduce that watch soon. The 48mm case would be perfect on my 8 inch wrist.


----------



## Ryeguy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

First day with the new Vintage GMT. In the words of Ronald McDonald..... "MMMMM.... I'm lovin' it!"


----------



## nukeme

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*









Here's my Ocean 1 over the Atlantic Ocean 2 weeks ago.


----------



## JacksonExports

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## SJL

Damradas said:


> Nav B Chrono 47 black (DLC) :-!
> 
> View attachment 439442


Awesome.


----------



## SJL

Happy Nav B Friday.


----------



## Sensei Bill

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Got this about an hour ago:
(sorry - iPhone photos - battery in my camera was depleted)


----------



## Sensei Bill

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Forgot to add - fits great - wears great - looks great - and is keeping good time so far.


----------



## GriffonSec

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Finally....

Add me in to the Steinhart owners club - New to me, Triton 30ATM (black). Better pics to come, gonna play strap changing a bit with some other 24mm bracelets/straps I have. I was concerned it would wear too small as my other watches are 45-47mm, but I'm fine. Absolutely love this watch!


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congrats on all the new Steinharts fella's....

Keep the pics coming...;-)


----------



## Titan II

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Riker said:


> Congrats on all the new Steinharts fella's....
> 
> Keep the pics coming...;-)


+1


----------



## 20_100

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Mine that just arrived ;-)


----------



## nukeme

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Sensei Bill said:


> Got this about an hour ago:
> (sorry - iPhone photos - battery in my camera was depleted)


Thank you for posting these pictures! I was thinking today what would a Steinhart look like compared to a Rolex, now you've answered it!


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Got the little black one on leather today...


----------



## GriffonSec

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Several more shots, different setups. I had a watchadoo bracelet, and a leftover Invicta rubber strap (which wears much better than it photos). The watchadoo went on with no issues, and would look better I think on the newer grey dial version, which I may end up having to get. PO of the watch had the case bead blasted, which really came out quite nice, but kills the bracelet I think. I'm really having a had time _not_ wearing this watch.

Anyway, pics:











































And a size comparison with my Invicta Grand Diver Luminary (47mm):


----------



## Riddim Driven

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



H.Solo said:


> Got the little black one on leather today...


That looks very smart indeed! I will have to be more daring strapping my Ocean Black :-!

RD


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

|>:









Heiner


----------



## Sensei Bill

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Very nice, Heiner. ^^^^^

Is that a Steinhart bracelet? Looks great with that watch.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Heiner said:


> |>:
> 
> View attachment 445363
> 
> 
> Heiner


 WOW. GREAT Picture.:-!
Beautiful Watch and the Bracelet goes very Nicely with it.

Cheers


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Yes it is - look here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/new-steinhart-steel-band-aviation-542356.html


----------



## siodee

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I just got mine yesterday...still in the box


----------



## fluppyboy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

First (half-assed) snapshot. Will take some more eventually.


----------



## thsiao

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Today's combo...


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

When I get home from the office i'll be putting this combo on. Just like thsiao the Ptoteus get's the nod. Now just gotta get out of the office.....:think:


----------



## mko

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



winson said:


> Let see......
> 
> View attachment 414889


This is a great shot! Love your collection. Cheers!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Riker said:


> When I get home from the office i'll be putting this combo on. Just like thsiao the Ptoteus get's the nod. Now just gotta get out of the office.....:think:


Beautiful Strap James. 
Very Nicely Done :-!


----------



## EDT3

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

On the wrist today. (Horrible phone pic)


----------



## richc1958

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Riker said:


> When I get home from the office i'll be putting this combo on. Just like thsiao the Ptoteus get's the nod. Now just gotta get out of the office.....:think:


very nice sir. I have not come to liking the silver bezel at all....I just put my Proteus on the black Steinhart rubber strap.... nice strap though....you do make the best....any idea for a strap for a Ocean 44 auto in the Black DLC?


----------



## Uly

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My first Steinharts landed yesterday and I am very happy with them so far! 
Sorry about the poor quality picture - I will set up some better lighting for quality photos when I get more time. But for now ...










Ocean 1 Green
Nav B Chrono II


----------



## EDT3

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Uly said:


> My first Steinharts landed yesterday and I am very happy with them so far!
> Sorry about the poor quality picture - I will set up some better lighting for quality photos when I get more time. But for now ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean 1 Green
> Nav B Chrono II


Uly, that's a pretty good start to a Steinhart collection.:-! I also received my first two Steinharts yesterday. Can't stop looking at mine as I'm sure you're doing the same with yours.

Wear them well!


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Thanks Tony & Rich... Rich, depending on your mood a lighter strap with dark thread would work or even a black exotic like an Ostrich leg maybe.

Welcome to Watchuseek & the Steinhart forum Uly. Congrats on your new Steinharts, wear them well & often...;-)


----------



## aafanatic

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Uly and EDT3, welcome to Steinhart. The "Can't stop looking at mine" phenomenon can continue for weeks. I just received an Ocean 44 Auto a week or two ago, and I still just stare at it in different light. I have also begun a growing list of Steinharts that I wish to acquire.


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Black Bezel Day:-!


----------



## AlcornStateBraves

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Triton is one of the BEST designs out there. Love that watch,



Luhnk said:


> View attachment 214445
> 
> 
> View attachment 214446
> 
> 
> View attachment 214447
> 
> 
> View attachment 214448


----------



## franzy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



nicolnicolnicol said:


> Hi all. New member here. Gotten my first Steinhart just yeterday. It's a 47mm automatic nav b-uhr by gnomon watches. Cheers


Very nice watch, congrats. I've never seen a Steinhart with a Gnomon logo on the back? Is this a Steinhart or a Gnomon watch?


----------



## klvru

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Finally get to post my babies  though still resolving the problems of my LSE with steinhart


----------



## djs86

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here are a few pictures of my Triton 30ATM on the new Stainless Steel bracelet

































































Cheers!
Daniel


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Got my "Green Beret" couples of months back... perhaps the next german soldier to get...the Black Ops?


----------



## EDT3

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## eroc

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

The delivery man was very busy at my house on Monday. Some how the planets aligned, the seas calmed and two watches I ordered at different times had the same delivery day of June 6th.
My first Steinhart. I'm crazy about the look of the watch, glad I could find this style in a watch that I could afford and of such high quality. The watch does suffer from the miss aligned 24hr hand so I will have my local watch repair man take care of it. I don't want to part with it. The Boschett is getting jealous, its received only about 1 hour of wrist time. Once the honeymoon faze is over with the Ocean GMT she will get some attention.


----------



## va812

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



eroc said:


> The watch does suffer from the miss aligned 24hr hand


How badly is it misaligned? I ordered the same watch & hope it doesn't suffer from that issue.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



eroc said:


> The delivery man was very busy at my house on Monday. Some how the planets aligned, the seas calmed and two watches I ordered at different times had the same delivery day of June 6th.
> My first Steinhart. I'm crazy about the look of the watch, glad I could find this style in a watch that I could afford and of such high quality. The watch does suffer from the miss aligned 24hr hand so I will have my local watch repair man take care of it. I don't want to part with it. The Boschett is getting jealous, its received only about 1 hour of wrist time. Once the honeymoon faze is over with the Ocean GMT she will get some attention.


it is quite Hard to receive 2 Watches at the Same Time , cause you don't know which one to wear first !!. Wish i had your Problem. 

Great Picture. Congrats on these Fine Duo. :-!
Wear'em Well.


----------



## Thomashek

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My precious b-)


----------



## djs86

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Decided to do a little strap change up on my Triton 30ATM during the "honeymoon" phase with the watch. The stainless steel bracelet truly takes the watch to new level. Since my SAWLE is currently out of commission, I decided to try out the Rustica band on the Triton 30atm with a 24mm Pre-V buckle I had lying around, and IMHO it gives Panerai a run for their money. Check out the pictures. Please excuse their quality.

















The absolutely beautiful vinyl record dial









Here are a couple of wrist shots:

























Its tough to resist throwing the metal horns while wearing this beast of a watch b-)









Hope you enjoyed the pictures,

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## franzy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



djs86 said:


> Decided to do a little strap change up on my Triton 30ATM during the "honeymoon" phase with the watch. The stainless steel bracelet truly takes the watch to new level. Since my SAWLE is currently out of commission, I decided to try out the Rustica band on the Triton 30atm with a 24mm Pre-V buckle I had lying around, and IMHO it gives Panerai a run for their money. Check out the pictures. Please excuse their quality.
> 
> View attachment 451074
> 
> 
> View attachment 451076
> 
> 
> The absolutely beautiful vinyl record dial
> 
> View attachment 451077
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of wrist shots:
> 
> View attachment 451079
> 
> 
> View attachment 451080
> 
> 
> View attachment 451081
> 
> 
> Its tough to resist throwing the metal horns while wearing this beast of a watch b-)
> 
> View attachment 451082
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the pictures,
> 
> Cheers,
> Daniel


ROCK ON DUDE!! ha ha. Daniel, that watch looks great with any strap. I really love it with the bracelet. Just shot an email of to Gunther to request pricing for my order. I wish I had a land line or I would call him.


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Another good old friend :-!:


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Great Combo Daniel
can't go wrong with Brown & Grey.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Heiner said:


> Another good old friend :-!:
> 
> View attachment 451281


WOW.
That Picture is AWESOME.
it's so Alive


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Thank you, Tony! Meanwhile I changed to the Aviation bracelet (the new Triton bracelet doesn't fit :-():


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



djs86 said:


> Decided to do a little strap change up on my Triton 30ATM during the "honeymoon" phase with the watch. The stainless steel bracelet truly takes the watch to new level. Since my SAWLE is currently out of commission, I decided to try out the Rustica band on the Triton 30atm with a 24mm Pre-V buckle I had lying around, and IMHO it gives Panerai a run for their money. Check out the pictures. Please excuse their quality.
> 
> View attachment 451074
> 
> 
> View attachment 451076
> 
> 
> The absolutely beautiful vinyl record dial
> 
> View attachment 451077
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of wrist shots:
> 
> View attachment 451079
> 
> 
> View attachment 451080
> 
> 
> View attachment 451081
> 
> 
> Its tough to resist throwing the metal horns while wearing this beast of a watch b-)
> 
> View attachment 451082
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the pictures,
> 
> Cheers,
> Daniel


Dan, my man, throw those horns dude. If it was ever appropriate...

Looking forward to to this gift in a couple of weeks.

Keep throwing \m/ (*_*) \m/

SJL


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Heiner said:


> Another good old friend :-!:
> 
> View attachment 451281


Heiner - what a combo you got there.


----------



## va812

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Yes, she's real & spectacular! :-d


----------



## Björn Nordström

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My brand new Ocean One Vintage Red with the domed shapphire crystal on my somewhat hairy 7" wrist (18 cm). Really like the weight, size and finish. Will be in and on water a lot for a year, so I hope it will stay waterproof.


----------



## JanRemi

Seem to have a problem of taking it off, it wears reeeeeeaaaaaally nice ;-)










Triton nightshot.


----------



## djs86

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Great lume shot, JanRemi. I've been trying to take one of mine but keep failing miserably. Wear your Triton 30ATM well and in good health!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## ColtM733

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Heiner said:


> Thank you, Tony! Meanwhile I changed to the Aviation bracelet (the new Triton bracelet doesn't fit :-():
> 
> View attachment 451397


Nice!!


----------



## siaokia78

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

my 2 Steinharts

Nav. B-Uhr Limited Silver Edition on leather NATO















Nav. B-Uhr Gnomon Boutique Edition on NATO


----------



## Pulp Fiction

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I like the watches, but they are WAY too big for you..


----------



## PinkFloyd

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

i like teh B-Uhr Limited
but i thought the limited comes in brushed bezel. your is polished ?


----------



## PinkFloyd

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

so many beautiful models. but the more i see the more i'm lost


----------



## oonik

From Gnomon boutique.... Black Beauty.....
Triton DLC 100atm....


----------



## PinkFloyd

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Hey every1
been looking at a lot of different stein hart watches.were do i find a section with all the models? I did a quick search but didn't find what i wanted. I went on theire webpage "steinhart.com" but looks like it's down. Thank u. 
Sami


----------



## djs86

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



PinkFloyd said:


> Hey every1
> been looking at a lot of different stein hart watches.were do i find a section with all the models? I did a quick search but didn't find what i wanted. I went on theire webpage "steinhart.com" but looks like it's down. Thank u.
> Sami


Hi Sami,

The website is actually http://www.steinhartwatches.de, then click on the English flag to change the text to English. Hope this helps and welcome to the forum and the wonderful world of Steinhart watches!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



djs86 said:


> Here are a few pictures of my Triton 30ATM on the new Stainless Steel bracelet...l


I have to turn my laptop over to drain as I was drooling into it from your pics.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



PinkFloyd said:


> Hey every1
> been looking at a lot of different stein hart watches.were do i find a section with all the models? I did a quick search but didn't find what i wanted. I went on theire webpage "steinhart.com" but looks like it's down. Thank u.
> Sami


 Love the Log in Name :-!

almost all the Infos about Steinhart Watches you'll find Here. 
there're "some" Limited Edition Pieces that were made for different Forums but i'm sure whoever owns them can also help you out.

best of luck Sami and have Fun Here.
Tony


----------



## siaokia78

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Pulp Fiction said:


> I like the watches, but they are WAY too big for you..


yup, but it was love @ 1st sight....


----------



## shingles06

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

This is my only one, it's one of 50 in black.


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Good looking El Patron there shingles & you are right, 1 of 50 so rare indeed.....;-)


----------



## Bertelsen

This Watch is just awesome! I love it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomashek

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My new arrival .. Aviation GMT.


----------



## Tictocdoc

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here's my brand new NavB


----------



## Björn Nordström

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Tictocdoc said:


> Here's my brand new NavB
> View attachment 457126


That Flieger looks great on you. Changed my mind on the crown and now I think the "onion" looks the best on that model.


----------



## Bertelsen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djs86

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congratulations, Bertelsen! My absolute favorite Steinhart by far. It looks great on your wrist! Love the lume shot. Blue lume is king! Wear it well and in good health!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Bertelsen

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Thanks Daniel!

Yes, it is a very nice watch! 
I am very impressed, really nice quality and design. Probably the best Steinhart out there!

Right now, I have it on rubber, but I have ordered the bracelet from Steinhart.
I also have a custom strap on order, looking forward to getting them.


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## Tictocdoc

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Björn Nordström said:


> That Flieger looks great on you. Changed my mind on the crown and now I think the "onion" looks the best on that model.


Thats true the onion crown is a little too big imo.


----------



## pokpok

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## cuts33

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



pokpok said:


>


Did you have Gunter switch out a dial for you or did you get a VR and send it somewhere for the DLC coating?


----------



## aafanatic

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

*Heiner,*
I love that Vintage GMT. it's _Awesome!_ Great pic, too. How large is your wrist? 7.5"? 19 or 20 cm?
Now I _have to_ get one of these as well,
thanks.


----------



## SJL

Happy Birthday to me! More pics to come.


----------



## ew03877286

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Happy birthday!!!

Yooo....you have great watch on your wrist~~~


----------



## pokpok

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



cuts33 said:


> Did you have Gunter switch out a dial for you or did you get a VR and send it somewhere for the DLC coating?


had the dial switched from steinhart.;-)


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Happy Birthday to You..
looking GOOD. i like the Combo as Well.

here's to you 









Tony


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Thanks for the birthday wishes Gents, much appreciated. This watch massively exceeds expectations. Have it on the bracelet at work today and will have plenty of pics later in the week. If anyone is on the fence, pull the damn trigger already.


----------



## Thomashek

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Today my new Aviation GMT b-)


----------



## seekpetter

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

One of my latest:


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

as previously mentioned... the "green beret" will not be a lone fighter...
here joins the "black ops"


----------



## SJL

Casual Triton














































Business Triton























































Vs. Proteus










The expanding family










And finally, a fist full of Steinhart










Later,
SJL


----------



## SJL

Thomashek said:


> Today my new Aviation GMT b-)


 Thomashek - that is one fine watch. It'll be my next purchase, around the holidays.

SJL


----------



## Thomashek

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



SJL said:


> Thomashek - that is one fine watch. It'll be my next purchase, around the holidays.
> 
> SJL


Good choice :-!


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Lovin' the pics & your thoughts fella's. Keep them coming.....;-)

Sean, 2 horns pics in on post..... You are enjoying your Steinharts.......:-!


----------



## indierokkr

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Ordered my Vintage Red a last week.

Look what just arrived 





So in the last month I have picked up a SN233P, a SKX007 and a Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red!

What will be next!?!


----------



## EDT3

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

The Ocean 1 at the ocean in San Diego.


----------



## Jack.T

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

The brand-new Aviation black DLC has already arrived in Spain! 

I hope you like it!


----------



## esq3585

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## esq3585

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## esq3585

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Jack.T said:


> The brand-new Aviation black DLC has already arrived in Spain!
> 
> I hope you like it!


Wow. I am so jealous.. No stocks on my distributor yet. But my Triton DLC and Nav B Vintage Ti will he arriving today. So I'm still good.. 

Btw, is that the included buckle or you had it changed? Looks bigger than the original one in the website..


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Jack, esq, EDT & indie, congrats...;-)

ice_man, Jack's DLC Aviation is wearing the standard Steinhart pre-v buckle.



ice_man said:


> Wow. I am so jealous.. No stocks on my distributor yet. But my Triton DLC and Nav B Vintage Ti will he arriving today. So I'm still good..
> 
> Btw, is that the included buckle or you had it changed? Looks bigger than the original one in the website..


----------



## Jack.T

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Thanks fellas! 

And exactly, Riker, thanks! It is the standard buckle. It's huge and very well made, as the whole watch!

In fact, I want to tell you something: I received the watch when I was at work, I didn't want to open the package till I went home, but my co-workers insisted because they wanted to see what was inside! Gossip ;-)

They aren't specially into "watch world" but all of them really liked it, both the whole watch and specifically the strap and buckle. They said that they've never seen a strap like this one and a buckle so nicely made.

Cheers!


----------



## esq3585

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Thanks riker, got this coming next week, will get some pics up, Nav.B Chrono · Nav B-Chrono II mit Lederband - Steinhart Watches


----------



## Bertelsen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Got this recently. Sorry for the flood of photos. 

Nav B-uhr Vintage Titanium.























































and Lume shot


----------



## fluxpattern

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

hi Thomashek,

how does it wear and feel, I have one coming in this week b-)

it seems to be quite a low seller from Steinhart and this is part of the reason I purchased,

what`s your thoughts after one week of having this time piece?

thanks,
flux.


----------



## Thomashek

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



fluxpattern said:


> what`s your thoughts after one week of having this time piece?


In few words ;-) : It's big, a little too big but very comfortable watch. It's one of my favourite watches.


----------



## esq3585

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*








Nav B-Chrono II Arrived today just out of Box.




























Sitting beside the Nav B-Uhr II 44 mm pilot.


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



esq3585 said:


> View attachment 464005


Awesome shot man!!!


----------



## esq3585

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Cheers sir \m/



ice_man said:


> Awesome shot man!!!


----------



## aafanatic

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Ice-man,
*Awesome* watch. Thank you for the photos. perfect combo.


----------



## SJL

Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday.


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here's my Triton 100ATM DLC.



















and a customary wrist shot:










and the best Lume I've ever seen so far...










cheers


----------



## Meddle

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



















Triton fresh from Augsburg. When my brother saw it he had to take one for himself also so Gunter gave us a nice discount.
Nav-B on a new strap, also a gift from Gunter.


----------



## strongergodzilla

Got this one last Monday! Liked it so much I immediately ordered the ocean black dlc! Should be here tomorrow morning 










Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

phewwwww.!
Great Picture. Pure & Simple :-!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Hard to Resist these Watches when you see them in the Flesh !!. Congratulations to You and your Brother..
Glad you had a Nice Experience with your Purchase. Mr Steinhart is a Generous Man :-!


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

New Straps on my Triton... pardon the iPhone pics..


----------



## strongergodzilla

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## franzy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



ice_man said:


> New Straps on my Triton... pardon the iPhone pics..


Ice Man,

That strap looks great. Is that a Maratec Elite? Also, who's Pre-V is that? That combo looks great.


----------



## djs86

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



ice_man said:


> New Straps on my Triton... pardon the iPhone pics..


ice_man, that Maratac Elite looks really, really good on the 100atm DLC! With the pre-V its a perfect fit. How does it wear on the wrist? I'm considering the one with white stitching for my 30atm. Did you have any trouble fitting the screw bars through the holes on the strap?

Thanks, 
Daniel


----------



## Thomashek

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Today on my wirst this beauty b-)


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



franzy said:


> Ice Man,
> 
> That strap looks great. Is that a Maratec Elite? Also, who's Pre-V is that? That combo looks great.


Got this from a local seller in the Philippines. I'm sure it's from Maratac, since I don't know anyone making this kind of strap...

The Pre-V is from Strap Culture...


----------



## pacostagli

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

The beauty of Steinhart's Premium Line​


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



djs86 said:


> ice_man, that Maratac Elite looks really, really good on the 100atm DLC! With the pre-V its a perfect fit. How does it wear on the wrist? I'm considering the one with white stitching for my 30atm. Did you have any trouble fitting the screw bars through the holes on the strap?
> 
> Thanks,
> Daniel


It wears pretty good. Although, I would have liked it more if the composite straps were a bit thicker.

I had trouble fitting in the tubes on the first try. It was too tight. I had to look for a similar size tube from my Dad's tools and loosen the strap up... it was no biggie. It's now perfectly fit. 

Go for it..


----------



## Thomashek

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

And today this beauty b-)


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

whatever Strap you have on, it looks GREAT.:-!
Love the Brown against Grey. Beautiful Combo..

Cheers


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

i like that Strap a lot.
i don't think i've seen a Stitchless Pilot Style .!


----------



## Thomashek

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Tony A.H said:


> whatever Strap you have on, it looks GREAT.:-!
> Love the Brown against Grey. Beautiful Combo..
> 
> Cheers


It's Benarus distressed 24/24 
Thanx


----------



## ekim31

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



strongergodzilla said:


> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


Was j/w, what's your wrist size?


----------



## JanRemi

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Took my Triton out to sea today, just off the Swedish west coast, strapped it down with the Ocean7 steel bracelet.


----------



## strongergodzilla

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



ekim31 said:


> Was j/w, what's your wrist size?


my wrist measures ~ 6.5 inches. b-)


----------



## SJL

JanRemi said:


> Took my Triton out to sea today, just off the Swedish west coast, strapped it down with the Ocean7 steel bracelet.


Nice to see the Triton in it's natural element. Now you just need to get it under the water...


----------



## franzy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## Eksdad

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Franzy, I see you found a way to re-use the baby clothes.


----------



## Chronopolis

*Re: Militare UTS _ the ugly duckling?*

People have said such cruel and unkind things about the crown... Sigh.
I think it rather adds character. And, as I wear it on the right wrist, there is no issue with the crown digging into anything. On a brushed mesh _ from wjean of montreal.


----------



## flyingpicasso

*Re: Militare UTS _ the ugly duckling?*



Chronopolis said:


> People have said such cruel and unkind things about the crown... Sigh.
> I think it rather adds character. And, as I wear it on the right wrist, there is no issue with the crown digging into anything. On a brushed mesh _ from wjean of montreal.
> 
> View attachment 472664
> View attachment 472671
> View attachment 472672
> View attachment 472673


Is that a crown or are you happy to see us? Sorry...couldn't resist.


----------



## hooperman42

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

can you tell me where I can obtain this strap? It is perfect on this piece. thank you!



pacostagli said:


> The beauty of Steinhart's Premium Line ​


----------



## Lee W

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## SJL

Lee W said:


>


Dude - that looks hella tight. Can't wait to get the Aviation GMT next.


----------



## Chronopolis

*Re: Militare UTS _ the ugly duckling?*

Weh~hell, now, thar's yet another heartless remark! 
Lemme tell ya som'm son: Dija know that thousand upon thousands of American men, many of them our finest veterans, suffer from prostate problems, some very seriously?
Thanks to this model - all too few in existence, if you ask me -- only the lucky few hundreds of men who are also WIS, find relief using the crown on this watch to massage their ailing prostates !! Now, ain't ya sorry you said that?
So, you go n' apollo~jaaz, son, and maybe I won't wack ya over the head with MY crown. 
If you'll 'scuse me now, I gotta go and probe a hole widit. ;-)



flyingpicasso said:


> Is that a crown or are you happy to see us? Sorry...couldn't resist.


----------



## Riker

*Re: Militare UTS _ the ugly duckling?*

Ah yes, the old Militare, a rare peice that one. Looks great on the mesh...


----------



## Bertelsen

*Re: Militare UTS _ the ugly duckling?*



Riker said:


> Ah yes, the old Militare, a rare peice that one. Looks great on the mesh...


Looks like the lovechild of Anonimo and Chronoswiss. :-d


----------



## fluppyboy

*Re: Militare UTS _ the ugly duckling?*

That crown is ridiculed for a reason...


----------



## Heiner

*Show your Steinhart..............*

Got a new watch today :-!:









I'm happy!


----------



## SJL

Heiner said:


> Got a new watch today :-!:
> 
> View attachment 474947
> 
> 
> I'm happy!


Another solid addition to your collection Heiner. Well done.

Any chance we can get a wristy?


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Sure :


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Big Congrats.
looks Very Nice on a Bracelet. :-!
maybe you'll do a Full Report on this Fine Aviation when you have time.;-)

BTW, you're wearing a Sweater.! is it Cold in Germany these days  ?!!! we've been getting Toated in Boston lately.

Cheers


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Congrats to all with your new Steinharts. Keep the pics coming fella's....

Heiner, superb mate....;-)


----------



## Karolewskiej

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

here is mine


----------



## Mr Rick

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here is my brand new Ocean Forty-Four GMT. I love it.


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Karolewskiej said:


> here is mine


Looks awesome on that black rubber strap... Ocean 44 GMT? This model is growing on me lately..


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Heiner said:


> Sure :
> 
> View attachment 475041


Congratulations on the Aviation Chrono... You must be the first one her to have that model..

Looks awesome..


----------



## clubber

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My beautifully classic Ocean One! Gunther is DA MAN!

Good thing I'm not a hand model


----------



## SJL

Heiner said:


> Sure :
> 
> View attachment 475041


Awesome. Enjoy.


----------



## clubber

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Or...maybe on a G10 Bond Nato. Hmmmmm, its so light. My dad used to wear his Roly on this very same strap.


----------



## pierre7891

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Got this yesterday and I´m loving it


----------



## clubber

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



pierre7891 said:


> Got this yesterday and I´m loving it


Sweet addition!

Looks like you were having the same problem deciding which strap to go with that I had here https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/war...-1500t-22mm-black-zulu-end-pieces-567130.html.

I would try a black/red G10 Bond Nato like I have on my Casio Super Illuminator. I think it would go nicely with your red Ocean One lettering on the dial.

Thanks for the like...your my first  I'll never forget you man! Warm regards,

Matt


----------



## Bertelsen

On vacation in Turkey. Nice weather as always! 

My Triton went along with me.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damradas

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Aviation Chrono on Rubber :-!


----------



## Karolewskiej

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Got the good ol' Nav.B-Chrono II on a brandnew Steinhart prototype strap... ("Havanna Old Vintage" 22/18)


----------



## flyingpicasso

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



H.Solo said:


> Got the good ol' Nav.B-Chrono II on a brandnew Steinhart prototype strap... ("Havanna Old Vintage" 22/18)


Very nice! The ring around the crystal caseback appears to be polished--did you do that or was it simply that way on the very early models?


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



flyingpicasso said:


> Very nice! The ring around the crystal caseback appears to be polished--did you do that or was it simply that way on the very early models?


Correct! That's one of the early see-through casebacks for the first Nav.B-Chrono II generation... also the golden rotor has the writing printed-on, rather than lasered-in, as the newer ones have it now.


----------



## 818Guy

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



ice_man said:


> Looks awesome on that black rubber strap... Ocean 44 GMT? This model is growing on me lately..


No, that is the Ocean 1 GMT in the picture.


----------



## Thomashek

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## flyingpicasso

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



H.Solo said:


> Correct! That's one of the early see-through casebacks for the first Nav.B-Chrono II generation... also the golden rotor has the writing printed-on, rather than lasered-in, as the newer ones have it now.


I must say I prefer your brushed/polished caseback to mine and also prefer your German date wheel to my English. We need an icon with a jealous face!


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Today... Aviation Basic on a special handmade vintage strap.


----------



## Damradas

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Superb fella's.... Keep the pics coming....


----------



## aafanatic

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Loving my O1VR Got it on a Bonetto Cinturini OD rubber.
























Thanks Gunter!


----------



## fiatkid

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

The more I look at it, the more I like it....oh, noo.....


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Damradas said:


>


Is this a Steinhart Strap? Never seen this particular model of strap before..


----------



## Meddle

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

@Damradas: Nice watch and strap combo. Looks great.


----------



## Meddle

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## SJL

ice_man said:


> Is this a Steinhart Strap? Never seen this particular model of strap before..


Looks to be #210, the rubberized leather strap with the contrasting orange stitching. I believe this was first released for the Proteus. Great combo on the Aviation Chrono and I will definitely be getting one for my Aviation GMT that will hopefully be on my wrist around the holidays.


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



SJL said:


> Looks to be #210, the rubberized leather strap with the contrasting orange stitching. I believe this was first released for the Proteus. Great combo on the Aviation Chrono and I will definitely be getting one for my Aviation GMT that will hopefully be on my wrist around the holidays.


I am familiar with the #210. But that's a black strap. His strap looks like dark brown leather and not rubber coated...


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Triton for a stormy day...


----------



## SJL

ice_man said:


> I am familiar with the #210. But that's a black strap. His strap looks like dark brown leather and not rubber coated...


I stand corrected. I am viewing on my IPhone so until I really zoomed in on the pic, it looked like the #210.


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



SJL said:


> I stand corrected. I am viewing on my IPhone so until I really zoomed in on the pic, it looked like the #210.


Lol, I actually had to double take coz I thought it was the rubberstrap as well.. 

That dark brown strap looks sweet on that orange stitching..


----------



## Robert999

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## sandwich-heavy-portfolio

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Brand new to WUS... Just got my first Steinhart a few weeks ago. Absolutely love it. I'm still scared to scratch it, so I had to build a box to keep it safe at work!


----------



## hooperman42

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Why dont You wear it? It's just a watch. I worked horses in a 10k watch years ago. It's not an idol it's a very well built watch with a scratch proof crystal. You need to think about what is important in your life?


----------



## Damradas

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



ice_man said:


> Is this a Steinhart Strap? Never seen this particular model of strap before..


Hello ice_man!

Yes, this is a Steinhart Strap. It's dark brown saddle leather with orange stitching.
It's a perfect combination and should be shipped with the Aviation Chronos in the near future!
You're Triton 100ATM DLC looks great! This could be my next Steinhart watch 

Today I wear my lovely Vintage GMT:


----------



## hooperman42

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Say you really like this one? I was toying with it. Have a Red ocean and DLC version. This of course is an ode to the old Explorers but I miss my old explorers!!!!! 
the strap on that titanium is on the website.




Damradas said:


> Hello ice_man!
> 
> Yes, this is a Steinhart Strap. It's dark brown saddle leather with orange stitching.
> It's a perfect combination and should be shipped with the Aviation Chronos in the near future!
> You're Triton 100ATM DLC looks great! This could be my next Steinhart watch
> 
> Today I wear my lovely Vintage GMT:


----------



## SJL

Casual day for Triton, sporting band155.


----------



## Damradas

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



hooperman42 said:


> Say you really like this one?


Yes, I do


----------



## sandwich-heavy-portfolio

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Haha, thats awesome! My Roommate works horses too... It's more that i work with corrosives, that idea scares me more than scratches plus I just kinda wanted to make a box.


----------



## djs86

*With temperatures hitting 100 in the River City...*

I felt it was only appropriate to rock the Triton 30atm on some nylon. Here it is on a 24mm Black/Grey Bond Zulu NATO 5-ring band.


----------



## SJL




----------



## bertons

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Just got my first Steinhart


----------



## SJL

Awesome choice. Was in the fence for my first as well between that and the stainless steel Nav B. The stainless won, but it was a close race. 

Enjoy and wear in good health. 

SJL


----------



## Karolewskiej

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

congrats bertons. Excellent watch. Pilot will be my next from Steinhart. It is 44mm ?

How much is it from lug to lug (horyzontical)?


----------



## bertons

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

It's 47mm. Lug width is 22mm.


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



bertons said:


> Just got my first Steinhart


Great looking watch!!! I have this on my list too... Awesome Photos!!!


----------



## djs86

*Going back to where the "Steinhart Madness" began....*

It's been a year since one of my best friends introduced me to Steinhart and since then I've purchased four of these beautiful timepieces and there are definitely more to come in my future.

Today I'm wearing the one that started it all, the Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red on Corvus "Real Bond" NATO. IMHO its the absolute best strap for this other than the Olive Drab NATO strap that comes with the watch. The red, green and black all compliment the dial perfectly and make it really pop! :-!

Enough talk onto the pic:









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## bertons

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

I decided to go for brown strap as all my other leather bits - shoes, belt, briefcase etc. are brown. Looks quite interesting, imo.


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

woOot!!! That strap fits it perfectly.. Great choice on that one!!!


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My 3rd one, acquired recently... looking into my 4th and 5th one soon... 




























cheers.


----------



## djs86

*Attempt at an artistic photo with Triton 30atm*

The Triton 30atm has quickly come to become my favorite Steinhart in my collection. I just got out of the honeymoon phase with it and now the rest of my Steinharts have begun seeing wrist time after a long hiatus :-d

A while back I was bored on a lazy Sunday and decided to mess around with some settings on the camera on my phone and I took this really nice one with my 30ATM which I call "Perception of Time"









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



bertons said:


> I decided to go for brown strap as all my other leather bits - shoes, belt, briefcase etc. are brown. Looks quite interesting, imo.


OMG. I can't stop thinking about this watch now!!! The strap makes it even more appealing. Do you have a link where to purchase this particular strap???


----------



## SJL

Look at that ugly mug...ha!

Cool pic dude. Same thing for me here. Honeymoon is pretty much over and now all Steinharts are back in the rotation. Life is good.


----------



## Osc13

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Mine says Hi from Indonesia

Cheers,
Oscar, H.


----------



## bertons

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



ice_man said:


> OMG. I can't stop thinking about this watch now!!! The strap makes it even more appealing. Do you have a link where to purchase this particular strap???


It's this one: Watch band Vintage Aviator RIOS 22mm brown with rivets real leather light stitching


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



bertons said:


> It's this one: Watch band Vintage Aviator RIOS 22mm brown with rivets real leather light stitching


Thanks for the link berton. I checked the specs of the strap. It's a bit short though. 114x82? How does it fit you? wrist size? can you post a wrist shot if it's not too much trouble.. 

cheers.

ice


----------



## bertons

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



ice_man said:


> Thanks for the link berton. I checked the specs of the strap. It's a bit short though. 114x82? How does it fit you? wrist size? can you post a wrist shot if it's not too much trouble..
> 
> cheers.
> 
> ice


My wrist size is 7.25 and length of the strap is just perfect


----------



## mutemode

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Dang, Bertons, that is one sweet watch. I've had my eye on this one for some time and it's definitely next on my list. For some reason the Steinhart Pilot in DLC doesn't get much attention on this forum, so many thanks for the wrist shots!


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



bertons said:


> My wrist size is 7.25 and length of the strap is just perfect


Thanks again Berton. That's one great looking Nav.B indeed. I was wondering myself as well, I haven't seen the DLC version around here.. This is definitely my next purchase after the PWC LE I will be getting soon. 

cheers.

ice


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

There are a couple of the Nav.B blacks around the place. Why isn't their many..... Gunter & I discussed this 3 yrs ago & he said 'how many original flieger watches were made in black'.........? That is one reason why they do not sell in big numbers. From the moment he released them he knew they would be niche watches.

Bertons Nav.B black is working the perfect combo with that strap......;-)



mutemode said:


> Dang, Bertons, that is one sweet watch. I've had my eye on this one for some time and it's definitely next on my list. For some reason the Steinhart Pilot in DLC doesn't get much attention on this forum, so many thanks for the wrist shots!





ice_man said:


> Thanks again Berton. That's one great looking Nav.B indeed. I was wondering myself as well, I haven't seen the DLC version around here.. This is definitely my next purchase after the PWC LE I will be getting soon.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> ice


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Riker said:


> There are a couple of the Nav.B blacks around the place. Why isn't their many..... Gunter & I discussed this 3 yrs ago & he said 'how many original flieger watches were made in black'.........? That is one reason why they do not sell in big numbers.


That's what I thought too.. no original Flieger were black. But I'm always a sucker for pieces that are in DLC... :-d:-d:-d

Will get this one next after I get my hands on the PWC Aviation.

Oh, and I just recently acquired a Nav.B LSE. I am so happy... ;-);-);-)


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Good for you mate... The LSE is a beauty, quite rare & a special watch so enjoy it. A Nav.B black would be the perfect Steinhart to sit alongside the LSE...



ice_man said:


> That's what I thought too.. no original Flieger were black. But I'm always a sucker for pieces that are in DLC... :-d:-d:-d
> 
> Will get this one next after I get my hands on the PWC Aviation.
> 
> *Oh, and I just recently acquired a Nav.B LSE. I am so happy...* ;-);-);-)


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Riker said:


> Why isn't their many..... Gunter & I discussed this 3 yrs ago & he said 'how many original flieger watches were made in black'.........? That is one reason why they do not sell in big numbers.


Full stop. No original "flieger" had a sub-dial either, but that hasn't stopped those from selling in large numbers. Once you deviate from the most important aspect of the original B-Uhr's design, its prominant centre second hand, all bets are off. A black model is no more a departure from the original. I would imagine that DLC/PVD watches in general don't sell as well as their SS counterparts.


----------



## mutemode

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Thanks for the insight, Riker.

Uwe, you beat me to the punch. We also see fliegers in SS cases, titanium cases, rose-gold cases, polished cases, blue-edged hands, gold-edged hands, black-edged hands, solid white hands, etc.

But I do love the DLC version, so maybe I'm a niche-kind of guy! As long as it's available when I'm ready that's all that matters!


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Uwe W. said:


> Full stop. No original "flieger" had a sub-dial either, but that hasn't stopped those from selling in large numbers. Once you deviate from the most important aspect of the original B-Uhr's design, its prominant centre second hand, all bets are off. A black model is no more a departure from the original. I would imagine that DLC/PVD watches in general don't sell as well as their SS counterparts.


Thanks for the info Uwe. 

That's one reason why I love DLC/PVD watches. There's not too many of them around...


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



mutemode said:


> We also see fliegers in SS cases, titanium cases, rose-gold cases, polished cases, blue-edged hands, gold-edged hands, black-edged hands, solid white hands, etc.


I'm wearing my Steinhart Vintage B-Uhr with the titanium case today - even us staunch purists make exceptions - but I do draw the line at the use of a sub-second hand. However, all that matters is that what you wear turns your crank; for every watch that I think is a horrible design there's someone else who is barking at the moon for it.


----------



## EDT3

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

The Nav-B with a new strap I received yesterday. Sorry about the bad phone pic.


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Riker said:


> Good for you mate... The LSE is a beauty, quite rare & a special watch so enjoy it. A Nav.B black would be the perfect Steinhart to sit alongside the LSE...


Thanks Riker!!! Now I'm currentyl working out and saving up. Saw another LE recently. Hopefully I can get that.


----------



## Karolewskiej

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

EDT3, show us more pictures with that new strap


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Absolutely, that goes without saying. Original is the best specifically in the case of the WW2 flieger watches & I feel this is a big reason why the L.E Nav.B Replica's are held in such high regard with their center seconds modded movements & blasted cases. For Steinhart it is certainly the case that SS watches will always sell in larger numbers versus the PVD/DLC, gold & rose gold cases...........



Uwe W. said:


> Full stop. No original "flieger" had a sub-dial either, but that hasn't stopped those from selling in large numbers. Once you deviate from the most important aspect of the original B-Uhr's design, its prominant centre second hand, all bets are off. A black model is no more a departure from the original. I would imagine that DLC/PVD watches in general don't sell as well as their SS counterparts.


----------



## EDT3

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here you go Karol. Some better pics.


----------



## jchfriis

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

My 2 Steinharts, maybe more to come:


----------



## Panama

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## bertons

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



Panama said:


> View attachment 487348


This one is nice indeed. Next in my must-have list.


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Here's for a rainy day yesterday... pardon the photo, captured with my iPhone 4.


----------



## djs86

*Perfect band for the SAWLE*

Hey all,

I think I may have found the perfect band for the SAWLE and I had to wait until I got my Triton 30atm to do it. The black rubberized leather strap with white stitching is a perfect match for the watch. The straps matte like finish blends well with the SAWLE's matte PVD finish. I love this combination so much I'm buying another one of these straps from Gunter. Not only that, its great for the summer time as well. Enough talk....on to the pictures!

Quick shot on my sidewalk









7.25" Wrist Shot









Right side Wrist Shot









Shot of the underside with a beautiful matte finish PVD buckle from Panatime









Left Side (Dark Side of the Watch :-d) Wrist shot









Metal Horns









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## satiriadis

*Re: Perfect band for the SAWLE*

i currently own this one - Steinhart Marine Timer Edelstahl


----------



## Karolewskiej

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*



EDT3 said:


> Here you go Karol. Some better pics.


Really nice strap, I like that one combo of blue and white color.


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Starting the week right with my Vintage Ti.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

2 Great Shots (with the Triton above). :-!
you put Them in the Right Mood.;-)


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

This today for a sunny day!!!


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Military on Bremont canvas


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Perfect band for the SAWLE*

Agree with you Daniel
a Perfect Strap for the Watch and Summer.


----------



## SJL

H.Solo said:


> Military on Bremont canvas


Absolutely love the combo on the Black dial. Bad ass.


----------



## Karolewskiej

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*


----------



## ice_man

*Re: Show your Steinhart......*

Just got this in the mail earlier today.





































and Lume shot:










and a wrist shot from my iPhone 4: Lol.


----------

